# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010



## SpinnAngler93 (6. April 2010)

Guten Tag Boardies,
ich habe in der Suche noch keinen solchen Threat gefunden, dashalb mache ich ihn jetzt einfach mal auf |supergri Falls es ihn doch schon gibt dann sagt einfach bescheid. Ich hoffe der Threat wird angenommen Präsentiert hier einfach mit einem Fangbild euren Fang und wenn ihr wollt schreib einen kleinen oder großen Bericht dazu

Ich fang jetzt einfach mal an:

Heute hat die herliche Sonne mein Bruder und mich mal wieder ans Wasser gelockt xD Wobei ich mal wieder auf Barbe angeln wollte und mein Bruder zu erst nicht davon und von der Stelle so richtig überzeugen konnte, aber er ist dann doch mitgekommen. Wir packten schließlich den ganzen Kram zusammen und fuhren erstmal zum Tackledealer. Eingekauft haben wir unser Barbenanlockfutter und dazu gab es eine Gratis-Madenpaket. Schnell ein Freund abgeholt und durch das T.l mit dem Auto zum Angelplatz gefahren. Dort am Parkplatz angekommen das Tackle genommen und rasch zum Angelplatz. In ruhe die Ruten und Montagen aufgebaut und das Futter Zusammengemischt. Schon ging es los. Direckt am Anfang habe ich gesagt, dass sich dort immer die Barben aufhalten und wir müssen dort und dort hinwerfen. So haben wir es dann auch gemacht. Die Montagen waren ausgelegt und die starke Strömung hebte den Futterkorb immer an, was dann so aussah wie ein Biss, bis sich der Futterkorb am Grund festgesetzt hat. Nach 2 mal neu befüllen des Futterkorben rappelte es dann auch schon an der Rute von meinem Bruder. Am Anfang sah es so aus, als ob der Futterkorb nur wieder von der Strömung angehoben worden ist. Er guckte mich an nach dem "Motto soll ich?". Ich habe dann direckt draufhin gesagt schlag an und.........Nun hing der Fisch. Die Spannung stieg ob wir ihn landen können ? Was ist das für ein Fisch? Aufjedefall lieferte er immer wieder gute Runns ab, sodass ich erst die Vermutung hatte es sei ein Karpfen. Die Montage kam immer näher, der Futterkorb ragte aus dem Wasser und das Vorfach mit dem Fisch kam langsam zum Forschein. Ich sagte daraufhin jo korreckt ein Barbe. Sie sah dann den Kescher und zieht immer wieder ab in die Strömung. Nach einigen Minuten konnten wir die Barbe landen und sie wiegen, leider hatten wir das Maßband vergessen, ich denke so knapp an die 70cm. Immerhin wog sie 2,2kg. Schnell ein Foto geschossen und die Barbe wurde schonend in ihre Heimat zurück released. So war der Tag am Wasser mal wieder perfeckt und man konnte mal wieder lehreiche Erfahrungen sammeln und die Sonne genießen. Gegen abend wurden die Sachen zusammen gepackt und ab nach Hause.


MfG SpinnAngler93


----------



## tenchhunter (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176354
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## DokSnyder (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

#6





tenchhunter schrieb:


> #q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


 

Naja, so schlimm wirds nicht sein... #d

Finde den neuen Thread passender, den findet man auch über die Suchfunktion, und ist angelehnt an den aus dem Raubfischforum, der auch gut angenommen wird. Finde ich gut.

War das letzte mal vor ca. 10 Tagen feedern am Rhein an einer Buhne, und da das Wasser an dem Tag zum ersten mal die 12° Grenze schrammte konnte ich auf meiner Sandbank einige Brassen und Rotaugen fangen. Quasi ohne Unterlass gebissen, bis das Futter leer war, womit ich garnicht gerechnet hatte... solange Flaute und dann so ein Tag. Futterkorb gegen leichtes Blei ausgetauscht und weitergeangelt bis es dunkel wurde.
Sehr angenehmer Tag, wenn auch die Durschschnittsgröße viel kleiner war als noch ein paar Tage zuvor. Hoffe das hat die Saison richtig eingeleitet für mich. Barben hab ich übrigens keine gefangen, obwohl ich meine alten Stellen auch angeworfen ahb. Vielleicht kommen die ja noch. #h

Petri
Dok


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Warum sind hier immer die Leute dieckt so aggresive. Sowas kann ich ja mal garnicht ab. In der suche habe ich keine Threat speziell für Friedfische gefunden! AUßERDEM habe ich oben gesagt, dass ihr mir bescheid sagen sollt, falls es doch schon so einen Threat gibt. Deine Art und Weise wie du es mir mitgeteilt hast passt noch weniger hier hin als der Threat. Ich gebe dir ein kleinen Tipp werd was erwachsener und dann kannst du es mir nochmal freundlicher mitteilen!

MfG

ACHJA und Petrie DokSnyder die Barben werden bei dir auch noch beißen ;-)


----------



## Dunraven (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Netter Bericht und nein es gibt noch keinen Thread dazu.
Hätte tenchhunter das was er da verlinkt wenigstens mal gelesen, dann hätte er auch erfahren das es dort ausschließlich um eine ganz bestimmte Gegend geht. 





> Gibt es überhaupt noch irgendwo Weißfischfänge im Umkreis von Dortmund


Von daher alles richtig gemacht und ignoriere den Post von tenchhunter. Was man von seinem Post halten kann hat er ja schon mit den Smilies gezeigt. Da trifft mal wieder das Sprichwort mit der Ahnung und Klappe halten zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Die bisher gefangenen Fische wurden hier gepostet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176354


Nu haben wir zwei Trööts.

Evtl. kann ja mal ein Mod die Dinger zusammenfügen unter der neuen Überschrift.


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Netter Bericht und nein es gibt noch keinen Thread dazu.
> Hätte tenchhunter das was er da verlinkt wenigstens mal gelesen, dann hätte er auch erfahren das es dort ausschließlich um eine ganz bestimmte Gegend geht. Von daher alles richtig gemacht und ignoriere den Post von tenchhunter. Was man von seinem Post halten kann hat er ja schon mit den Smilies gezeigt. Da trifft mal wieder das Sprichwort mit der Ahnung und Klappe halten zu.




Da hatte jemand nach Fängen in Dortmund gerfragt und wir haben das Ding dann als Fangtrööt benutzt.

Egal . . 

Mal sehen was die Mod`s davon halten.


#h#h#h


----------



## NedRise (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich fände aber einen Threat Friedfischfänge 2010 gut. Wird unterstützt

Mein Bruder und ich waren bis jetzt drei mal am Rhein, war wegen den relativ hohen Wasserpegel in Köln auch ein anstrengendes angeln. 
Waren auf Barben aus, mein Bruder fing eine schöne 55ziger. Ich bin bis jetzt noch Schneider, aber guter Dinge die Fische werden langsam munter.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also ich habe es gestern und heute mit der Feederrute, mit der Matchrute(Wagglermontage), sowie mit Tiroler Hölzl auf Grund versucht.
Köder waren kleine Pellets, Mistwürmer, Rotwürmer, Hirschsteakstücke und Tebomaden.
Meine Lieblinge, die Schleien wollte ich verhaften, wurde aber nichts draus.#c Stattdessen gab's bloß Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Klodeckel.
Alles andere, scheint noch nicht munter zu sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war eben auch nochmal los auf Barbe aber leider nichts ;-(


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich war eben auch nochmal los auf Barbe aber leider nichts ;-(



Was für ne Montage nimmst du zum Barbenangeln?
Das ist nämlich Neuland für mich, da ich beinahe noch nie am Fluss geangelt habe, aber seit neustem die Möglichkeit dazu habe.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hehe ich habe auch nicht so die Erfahrund damit, dass war auch das erste mal. Ich verwende meine Spinnrute(3m)  und als Vorfach dient ein Futterkorb gefüllt mit Barbelockfutter und am Haken ein Madenbündel. Dann ab in die Strömung und die Schnur spannen. Wenn was beißt sofrot ein Anhieb setzen, sonnst ist die Barbe wieder weg.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Hehe ich habe auch nicht so die Erfahrund damit, dass war auch das erste mal. Ich verwende meine Spinnrute(3m)  und als Vorfach dient ein Futterkorb gefüllt mit Barbelockfutter und am Haken ein Madenbündel. Dann ab in die Strömung und die Schnur spannen. Wenn was beißt sofrot ein Anhieb setzen, sonnst ist die Barbe wieder weg.



Scheint keine große Hexerei zu sein.
Wenn ich nen Futterkorb mit der Schlaufenmontage verwende, sollte sich der Fisch selbst haken!??;+
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?|kopfkrat

Ich habe ne 4,5Meter Heavy Feeder mit 180 Gramm WG, damit sollte sich doch am Fluss was anfangen lassen.#c
Die Strömung ist bei mir mittelmäßig, die Angler die ich bis jetzt so beobachtete, nutzen für ihre Grundmontagen, überwiegend Bleie mit 50- 60 Gramm(Sargbleie).


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Die Rute ist doch schonmal gut! Nehm so ein durchlauf Röhrchen kp wie die dinger heißen die sind meistens grün die ziehste auf die Schnur und dann ist da nen Wirbel drann da kannste den Futterkorb einhängen. Hier mal ein Pic davon: http://www.lsfv-sh.de/images/angelberichte/angelmethoden/feedermontage-futterkorb1.jpg ich würde an deiner Stelle nen Korb mit 40g nehmen dann kommt noch das Futter dazu. Dann die Rute hochkant stellen so bekommst du jeden Zupfer mit. Wenn ich bei mir die Freilauf rein machen würde, dann würde sich die Strömung die Schnur von der Rolle ziehen, daher straff ich die Schnur immer und wenn es Zupft gehe ich kurz Schnur und setze den Anhieb. Wenn bei dir die Freilauf funktioniert, wegen der Strömung dann kann der Fisch ohne Wiederstand Schnur abziehen, denn du hast ja das Röhrchen, wo die Schnur einfach durchziehen kann. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


PS: Bei der Schlaufenverbindung, musst du ebenfalls die Schnur auf Spannung machen, da der Fisch ja keine Schnur nehmen kann, ohne ein Wiederstand zu spüren. Wenn du die aus Spannung hast un ein Zupfer bemerkst kurz Schnur geben und den Anhieb setzten.



MfG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Die Dinger heißen Antitangleröhrchen und sind echt praktische Teile mit unheimlich vielen Verwendungsmöglichkeiten.:g
Dein Posting hilft mir durchaus weiter, jetzt weiß ich schonmal mit welchen Körbchen ich hantieren sollte und noch andere wichtige Kleinigkeiten.#6


----------



## tenchhunter (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Stimmt, Antitangleröhrchen funktioniert- jedoch würd's ich nicht benutzen. Nicht umsonst fischen die meisten Spezis mit ner Schlaufenmontage, die ist einfach viel feinfühliger falls was anderes wie ne Barbe anbeist, und sollte doch die erhoffte Barbe anbeissen Hakt sich diese selbst, wennste die Schlaufe net zu lang bindest!


----------



## DokSnyder (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Bin auch ein großer Fan der Schlaufenmontage. Fische nurnoch damit neuerdings. Allerdings vertraue ich nicht auf den Selbsthakeffekt sodern schlage trotzdem selber sanft an.
Ich denke dieses Wochenende wird nochmal eine Feederaktion gestartet, gezielter auf Barben. Hoffentlich geht da mal eine, Wassertemperatur geht ja.


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Eine Frage, was hat das mit aktuellen Friedfischfängen zu schaffen? Macht das doch bitte per PN oder macht ein neues Thema auf.

Ich war gestern auf Aal aus. Ergebnis, mein Kumpel hat ein paar bekommen, bei mir wurde es ein kleiner Schuppenkarpfen. Damit habe ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Karpfen zu vermelden, auch wenn die mich normal nicht interessieren.


----------



## NedRise (8. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Sensitivfischer 
Schau dir doch mal die Seite www.Barbenfischen.de an. Ist sehr schön, unterhaltsam und informativ. Hat mir zur meinen ersten Barben mitverholfen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

|kopfkrat Keiner mehr von euch angel gewesen bzw. was gefangen |bigeyes


----------



## Gemini (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute war Brassentag, letzten Sonntag nur Rotaugen, diesmal komischerweise ausschliesslich Brassen bei gleichem Platz/Futter und zwar reichlich.

Anbei ein paar Bilder, weiss einer von euch wie die Verletzung auf dem ersten Bild entstanden sein könnte? War auf beiden Seiten identisch... |kopfkrat


----------



## u-see fischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Anbei ein paar Bilder, weiss einer von euch wie die Verletzung auf dem ersten Bild entstanden sein könnte? War auf beiden Seiten identisch... |kopfkrat



Das sieht stark nach einer Verletzung durch eine Schnurschlaufe aus. 
Gibt es in dem Gewässer einen Berufsfischer der mit Netzen fischt?


----------



## powerpauer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern Mittag 

ein Paar guster und 2 gute kräftige Rotaugen -wo bei muss ich dazu schreiben das die Rotaugen zu zeit Leich zeit Haben und so mit meine Empfehlung frei lassen 

Gefischt auf Match Rutte dennoch ein Betanke von mir hat etwas besser auf die Feeder geangelt -Bisse sind aber immer noch vorsichtig also fein Material Benutzen.


----------



## Gemini (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das sieht stark nach einer Verletzung durch eine Schnurschlaufe aus.
> Gibt es in dem Gewässer einen Berufsfischer der mit Netzen fischt?



Ich hätte das besser noch ein wenig mehr beschrieben  

Es gibt keine Berufsfischer oder legale Netzfischerei, das ist ein kleines Vereinsgewässer. Ich kenne Netzverletzungen aus Dänemark von Mefos, die sind nicht so breit und nicht so extrem sichelförmig...#c

Edit: Irgendeine Schlaufe könnte es aber schon sein, werde beim nächsten Mal schauen ob da irgendwer was versteckt am Wald-Ufer befestigt hat


----------



## Berky (11. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ich hab eben nen 20cm Barsch rausgeholt.. mein freund hatte noch ne 22 cm plötze  man war die fett

LG


----------



## nofun23 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Konnte am Samstag eine Schleie überlisten.
56cm und 4 Pfund.


----------



## Dorbel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich habe zwar kein Bild stelle ich Morgen nach

Konnte am Sonntag meinen Ersten Brassen dieses jahr fangen von 55Cm auf Tauwurm Mais + Paniermehl angefüttert im Fleet


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



nofun23 schrieb:


> Konnte am Samstag eine Schleie überlisten.
> 56cm und 4 Pfund.




Sehr schön.

Petri Heil.#6#6#6

Den anderen Fängern natürlich auch.


#h#h#h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Eine Schleie fehlt mir auch noch, sowie ein Kapfen habe ich noch nie gefangen. (Noch nie darauf so wirklich geangelt, denn ich bin ein geborener Spinnangler ;-) ....)


----------



## One carp (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute auch mal wieder seid langer Zeit los.
Konnte einen schönen Aland von 50cm und gut 4Pfund
bändigen.
Leider war die Cam nicht mit dabei.#q


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



nofun23 schrieb:


> Konnte am Samstag eine Schleie überlisten.
> 56cm und 4 Pfund.



Petri zur schönen Schleie.

Die Schleie liegt auf einem Watkescher was die Frage aufkommen läst wie/womit Du die Schleie gefangen hast.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Super Schleie #6. Fangplatz und -umstände interessieren mich auch...


----------



## nofun23 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gefangen wurde die Schleie in einem alten Vereinsgewässer, was seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr intensiv befischt worden ist. 
Gebissen hat sie auf 2 Maden im Mittelwasser auf einen 16 Haken, ich hatte auch extra eine Rute mit Wurm und überbleiten Pose im Wasser, aber das war ihr wohl nicht recht ;-) 

Den Wattkescher hatte ich nur dabei weil ich mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bin und für einen richtigen Kescher war da kein Platz


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



nofun23 schrieb:


> Gefangen wurde die Schleie in einem alten Vereinsgewässer, was seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr intensiv befischt worden ist.
> Gebissen hat sie auf 2 Maden im Mittelwasser auf einen 16 Haken, ich hatte auch extra eine Rute mit Wurm und überbleiten Pose im Wasser, aber das war ihr wohl nicht recht ;-)
> 
> Den Wattkescher hatte ich nur dabei weil ich mit dem Fahrrad gefahren bin und für einen richtigen Kescher war da kein Platz



Haste vor und/oder während der Session angefüttert?


----------



## nofun23 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Habe etwa 1 - 1,5 Kilo Hartmais verteilt auf 6 Stunden verfüttert (Immer mal ne Handvoll). Konnte neben der Schleie noch einen 7 Pfund Karpfen und ein paar kleine Rotaugen fangen.


----------



## powerpauer (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute

war Rotaugen mit Guster tag -gefangen zk 25 fische davo12 sehr gute große Rotaugen zwischen 25-36 cm gute guster um die 1kg Marke 

es wahr Heute gute Tag -alle schwimmen weiter und wachsen :k


----------



## Dorbel (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also ich habe heute einen 49er Karpfen fangen können und Letzte woche einen 55er Brassen
http://yfrog.com/j0dsci0003zgj
http://yfrog.com/5hdsci0005lwj


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petrie an alle Fänger!


----------



## fakr (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich konnte gestern beim Feedern meine erste etwas größere Brasse (aus diesem Jahr) auf die Schuppen legen. Leider ist mir einer, der deutlich größer als der auf dem Foto war, wenige cm vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



fakr schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern beim Feedern meine ersten etwas größeren Brassen (aus diesem Jahr) auf die Schuppen legen.* Leider ist mir einer, der deutlich größer als der auf dem Foto war, wenige cm vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt*.




Dann eben beim nächsten Mal.|supergri

Petri Heil.


#h#h#h


----------



## Joee (18. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern ca. um 16:00 Uhr im Rhein BW eine schöne Schleie auf Tauwurm gefangen.Knapp 40 cm.


----------



## Audicruiser (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin, Moin.

hab am Samstag, den 17.04 meinen ersten Brassen gefangen und dann auch zur aller Freude keinen kleinen (stolz wie Oscar :l). 

Länge:          56 cm
Gewicht:       3,321 kg
Köder:          Made
Gewässer:     Mittellandkanal (km 1)
Wetter:        klar, bei ca. 18 °C
Gerät:          Match

Fotos folgen.

MfG


----------



## NedRise (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ersteinmal Petri Heil an alle Fänger. Konnte nach einer kleinen Pech Strecke am Wochenende die erste Barbe  des Jahres fangen.
Freue mich sehr, dachte schon ich wäre verflucht so wie das Jahr angefangen hat. 

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Buxte (19. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich konnte heute meine erste Schleie überhaubt überlisten.
Hat circa 30cm unter der oberfläche auf Tauwurm gebissen. Hatte zuvor  ein wenig mit Paniermehrl/Knoblauch angefüttert. Brachte mir vor zwei  Wochen ebenfalls ein Karpfen.

Greetz aus Buxtehude
http://img687.*ih.us/img687/8374/dsc01747e.th.jpg


----------



## Audicruiser (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hier nochmal das fehlende Foto zu meiner Brasse! |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Audicruiser schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das fehlende Foto zu meiner Brasse! |wavey:




Fein, fein . . .

Petri Heil dazu.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GuidoOo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Beifang beim Aalangeln der letzten Nacht:

Tinca von 53cm#6
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9431/img3993j.jpg
Greetz GuidoOo


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schönes Ding.#6

Dickes Petri Heil!


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## GuidoOo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Dank!


----------



## Krüger82 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zur schleie!!! Sehr schöner fisch!!!

War gestern bei uns an der treene und konnte 13 brassen, 6 rotaugen und eine güster überlisten!! Gesamtgewicht ca. 10 kg!!!
Hat einige zeit gedauert bis die brassen den platz gefunden haben aber dann kam brasse auf brasse an land!!! Die störche werden sich freuen!!

Mfg Krüger


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Vergiss das nächste Mal den Fotoapparillo nicht.

Petri Heil.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Tobi94 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Waren gestern mit dem Verein an der Ruhr bei Essen...
25 Angler zusammen hatten eine Rotfeder von 15cm:v|kopfkrat#c#t#q


----------



## snorreausflake (25. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Guido : schöne SChleie|bigeyes:m

War heut 6 Stunden feedern und ein bissle stippen.
Stolze 250 gr. Rotaugen:c
Ein Satzkarpfen war auch noch dabei|rolleyes
Mein Kollege hatte wenigestens 4 oder 5 schöne Brassen.
Die Fische sind grad aber voll im Laichtaumel|uhoh:


----------



## vermesser (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War gestern mal mit einem Kumpel mit Matchrute und Winklepicker von 11-14 Uhr am Zusammenfluß zweier kleiner Kanäle hier in der Gegend...strahlender Sonnenschein, hochsommerliche Temperaturen...

Wir haben in drei Stunden ca. 40 Plötzen von 10-25 cm, einige Ukeleis, paar Güstern und zwei schöne Barsche und als kleine Draufgabe 4 richtig gute Rotfedern (um die 30 cm ) gefangen. So langsam wird es wieder was mit der Angelei.


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern liefs richtig gut mit der Matche. 

Wollte eigentlich den ersten Karpfen auf feiner Montage fangen, das hat zwar nicht geklappt aber 4 Schleien, 8 grosse Brachsen bis circa 4 Pfund, ein ordentlicher Barsch und viele Rotaugen und kleinere Brachsen. 

Neuen Lockstoff von CM ausprobiert der nachweislich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Ronacts (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

erst mal Petri allen Fängern

ich konnte dieses Jahr auch schon 2 Karpfen fangen obwohl ich eigentlich auf Forellen aus war.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

so, ich hatte gestern auch mal wieder nen schönen tag am wasser =)

leider lief nur in der letzten stunde von 22-23 uhr was, vorher war tote hose... naja, war auch viel verkehr aufm wasser.

und das wetter entschädigt ja auch 

konnte noch ne schöne brasse mit ordentlich laichausschlag fangen (62 cm) und hab nen größeren karpfen kurz vor land verloren...

köder war ne maiskette am haar.

hier mal bildchen von brasse und wasser:


----------



## Jack2jack (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Gemini 
Welches neue Aditiv hast du denn ausprobiert?
Das Sweet Dreams?

Bin auch interessiert also wenn du da was breichten kannst, wäre ich dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> @ Gemini
> Welches neue Aditiv hast du denn ausprobiert?
> Das Sweet Dreams?
> 
> ...



Ich habe Sweet Dreams im Futter aber der Knaller bisher sind die Stinkedipps ; ) 

Ich fahre in 30 Minuten los neuen holen für morgen früh! Ich verbrauche die Stinker relativ schnell aber bisher hat es sich echt gelohnt.


----------



## Jack2jack (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Danke schonmal, wo bekommste die denn? Ich müsste die glaube ich beim Klaus bestellen?

Grüße


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Danke schonmal, wo bekommste die denn? Ich müsste die glaube ich beim Klaus bestellen?
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe da den lokalen Vorteil, ich kann die Sachen abholen, bestellen sollte aber auch gehen soweit ich weiss.

Ich hatte vorher noch nie Dipps oder Additive probiert aber bin ehrlich gesagt angenehm überrascht worden. 

Im direkten Vergleich zu einem weiteren Match-Angler (meinem Vater, den ich in Grund und Boden geangelt hab) 5m neben mir war ein deutlicher Unterschied erkennbar.

Und nein, obwohl ich im selben Bundesland wohne besteht kein verwandtschaftliches Verhältnis o.ä. es funktioniert (bei mir) einfach.


----------



## Jack2jack (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja die Sachen vom Klaus sind wirklich gut!
Benutzt du auch das Futter?

Grüße


----------



## Dunraven (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Eine andere Frage. 
Wer ist Klaus?
Ich kenne nur Claus Müller.


----------



## Jack2jack (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja hab ich auch gerade schon gesehen, war gerade auf seiner HP ;-)


----------



## Gemini (26. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Ja die Sachen vom Klaus sind wirklich gut!
> Benutzt du auch das Futter?
> 
> Grüße



Das dunkle und Brassen Spezial wobei ich noch beim Mischen Probleme habe und mit Wasser bzw. rechtzeitigem Ansetzen experimentieren muss. Das Futter ist von der Konsistenz anders als das was ich sonst so benutzt habe und muss anders verarbeitet werden.


----------



## vermesser (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So, gestern nach Feierabend gings rund...war ab 17 - 21.45 am See...und bin nichtmal zum Bier gekommen...von ner zweiten Rute ganz zu schweigen...

128 Fische...Plötzen, Güstern, Ukeleis in allen Größen, 12 Brassen bis 53 cm, zwei schöne Barsche und einen kleinen Karpfen...dabei wollte ich doch nur Feierabendstippen...also die Jungs haben definitiv Hunger...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Haste im Hälterbecken geangelt....grins



Dickes Petri!



Stefan


----------



## Floppe (28. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ich hab mir gestern ne neue feeder gekauft und hatte somit endlich 2 also heute gleichmal schule geschwänzt und morgens ab an see^^
ich irgendwie so ein feeling das da heute was geht.
Also zeug gepackt ab dahin. später sind noch paar kumpels gekommen die kein bock mehr auf unterricht hatten.

Die kamen genau richtige denn genau dann von 9.30 uhr bis 12 Uhr gings gut ab.

Ich hatte eine mit maden drin und eine mit nem Maispellet.
Ergebnis: 5 Karpfen (von 50cm aufwärts) und zahlreiche rotaugen und 2 Brassen.
Wohlgemerkt ohne tagelanges anfüttern.

Hatte nur futter im Korb (irgendnen Rotaugen mix, gefällt mir gut) und ab und zu hab ich in den korb n sandwich gepresst aus futter und pellets.

Leider hab ich au die neue Rute auf der ich den/das (ka^^) pellet hatte nur 1en der karpfen gefangen^^

ich glaube ich habe meine neue lieblingsstelle/zeit,futter köder und so gefuden

MFG


----------



## vermesser (29. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Haste im Hälterbecken geangelt....grins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, in einem normalen See mit normalem Futter, aber zeitweise ist das in Arbeit ausgeartet...! Hab das auch selten so erlebt, aber es ging im Minutentakt ab...! Die meisten waren lütt, aber Spaß hat es gemacht...hihi.


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
dann will ich hier auch mal etwas schreiben , bin ja ansonsten nur Raubfischangler , aber in Holland ist ja noch Schonzeit .

Ich war heute mal wieder auf Schleie und Karpfen , in knapp 3 Stunden hatte ich 10 !!! Schleien fangen können .
Ich bekomme im Moment keine Bilder geladen , werde ich nachholen.
Gruß Udo
ps . die größte war 68 cm :q


----------



## Gemini (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ps . die größte war 68 cm :q



Servus Udo, die muss ja dann um die 10 Pfund gehabt haben, so ein Monster hab ich noch nie gesehen, stell mal Bilder ein. 

Ich hatte letztes Wochenende 4 Schleien aber nicht eine auch nur annähernd in der Grösse


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
geht im Moment leider nicht , ich bekomme bei Picr.de im Moment nichts hochgeladen.
Liegt aber hier am holländischen Server.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

 Udo ist halt n Könner...^^


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja und wie ,ist alles Zufall bei mir .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
bohhh , seh ich ******* aus , gestern noch mit den Nachbarn gesoffen ;-))
Gruß udo


----------



## padotcom (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dafür ist der Prachtfisch aber umso schöner.
Petri Heil dazu!!!!


----------



## Gemini (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bohhh , seh ich ******* aus , gestern noch mit den Nachbarn gesoffen ;-))
> Gruß udo



Keine Sorge, die Monsterschleie kaschiert das ganz gut 
Glückwunsch, toller Fisch!


----------



## nerdwuermle (30. April 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Da stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, wie du so selektiv auf große Tincas geangelt hast bzw. mit welchem Köder?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ist Zufall bei mir , komme sonst aus der Raubfischecke 
Gut 80% der Schleien habe ich auf Heilbutt Pellets gefangen , diese aber einen Tag zuvor in Thunfischöl eingelegt.
Die Pellets werden dann weicher , halten aber immer noch gut am Haar.
Und meine Montage sieht etwas seltsam aus , die Karpfenangler schmunzeln immer wenn sie meine Montage sehen.
Selbsthakmontage , aber mit vorgeschalteter 80 Gramm Futterspirale.
Gruß Udo


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hier mal ne Ausbeute von mir: Die Forelle fällt ausm Rahmen, die Karpfen gefangen auf Grund mit Futterkorb, die Rotaugen fein mit Pose und Maden, die Forelle ebenso!


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , bin gerade auch wieder zurück , Ausbeute 4 Schleien , 1 Karpfen und  3 Brassen :q
Ich bin trotzdem froh wenn die Raubfischschonzeiz zu Ende ist 
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja bei mir gehts am 29.5 wieder los. Am freitag die Nacht mim böötchen raus und ein paar Zander zocken.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
hier noch ein paar Bildchen von gestern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## flasha (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo! Schöne Fische!


----------



## Wolfsburger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Klasse Schleien!
Kam gerade vom Raubfischangeln wieder konnte einen schönen Graser erwischen. Leider knapp über dem Maulwinkel gehakt 

Bilder folgen!


----------



## Borg (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wow, dickes Petri, Udo! #6 Da haste ja ein paar schöne Exemplare auf den Rücken gelegt |supergri.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja Danke , aber weiste doch , ist bei mir alles Glück , komme da ja ehr aus der Raubfischecke ;-))
Ich probiere eben so lange bis alles passt und so wie es aussieht mögen Karpfen und Schleien meine Köder.

Heute früh hatte der Vorstand vom Verein mich angesprochen und meinte das wäre eine Rekordschleie , ich sollte die melden.
Wie groß werden die denn so im Schnitt ?
Aber mache ich eh nicht , wozu auch , die kann noch was wachsen und dann möchte ich die nächstes Jahr nochmal am haken haben ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## carp-hunter-10 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

wow, wirklich dickes Petri #6
darf man fragen womit du die schönen Fische gefangen hast ?

Lg, angler93.5


----------



## Udo561 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
hier bei uns in Holland am Vereinssee.
C&R ist da Pflicht , daher können alle Fische sehr gut abwachsen.
Und die Chancen stehen gut das ich die gleiche in Zukunft nochmal an den Haken bekomme.
Gruß Udo


----------



## haenschen (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war heute früh auch mal eben 2 Stunden , wieder nur Schleien ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 
Die Betonung liegt auf Nur ?! Ich währ froh eine zu fangen :q
mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war heute früh auch mal eben 2 Stunden , wieder nur Schleien ;-)
> Gruß Udo




Hatta fein |pftroest: !!

Dickes Petri Heil!

Wat heisst Nuuuuur?

Dafür |splat2:


:q|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatta fein |pftroest: !!
> 
> Dickes Petri Heil!
> 
> ...



Hi,
nur bedeutet eben nur Schleien , es gibt Tage da fange ich in 3 Stunden ein paar Schleien und zusätzlich auch noch ein paar Karpfen , allerdings noch nie wirklich große über 10 Pfund , bin eben Raubfischangler 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur bedeutet eben nur Schleien , es gibt Tage da fange ich in 3 Stunden ein paar Schleien und zusätzlich auch noch ein paar Karpfen , allerdings noch nie wirklich große über 10 Pfund , bin eben Raubfischangler
> Gruß Udo




Man sollte sich über jeden gefangenen Fisch freuen. Erst recht über solche Schleien.#6

Da lass ich jeden Hecht, Hecht sein.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich freue mich ja auch , aber ich bin eigendlich auf größere Karpfen aus.
Schleien hatte ich jetzt in den letzten 3 Wochen unzählige fangen können oder dürfen.
Obwohl so eine ü 50 Schleie macht schon mächtig Druck , da kann ein gleichgroßer Hecht in keinster Weise mithalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nur bedeutet eben nur Schleien , es gibt Tage da fange ich in 3 Stunden ein paar Schleien und zusätzlich auch noch ein paar Karpfen , allerdings noch nie wirklich große über 10 Pfund , *bin eben Raubfischangler*
> Gruß Udo


 
Willst du uns weiß machen, das die Schleien auf KöFi oder Gummi gebissen haben?:q:q:q

Ne ne ......


----------



## Dunraven (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wir hatten gestern auch ein Angeln von unserer Gruppe. Gebissen hat es die ganze Zeit, aber immer mit kleinen Pausen dazwischen. Die Fangergebnisse waren deshalb auch fast alle ähnlich, so zwischen 3800 und 2500g bei den ernsthaften Friedfischanglern. Ich lag da mit 14 Fischen (meist kleine Brassen, dazu zwei schöne Rotaugen) noch gut dabei. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat aber einer der die Brassen einfach am Platz hatte. Er konnte das vierfache landen, u.a. eine Brasse von mehr als 2 1/2 Pfund.


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Konnte heute an der treene 20 brassen, 4 güstern und ein rotauge fangen!! Gesamtgewicht ca. 15 Kg!!!

Petri zu den schleien!!! Das sind wunderschöne fische!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Willst du uns weiß machen, das die Schleien auf KöFi oder Gummi gebissen haben?:q:q:q
> 
> Ne ne ......



Hi,
ne , auf Wobbler :q
Bei mir sind Friedfischfänge mehr oder weniger Zufall , 
ich wurde am Wasser von den Friedfischanglern ja schon alleine wegen meiner eigenwilligen Montagen belächelt.
Aber ich experimentiere eben gerne viel rum , irgendwann passt es dann .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Torsten (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hatta fein |pftroest: !!
> 
> Dickes Petri Heil!
> 
> ...


 

petri Heil zu die Schleie.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Torsten ,
ja Danke .
Was meinste was die Viecher abgehen , zumindest die ü 50 Schleien.
ich war schon froh mit 100 Gramm Ruten geangelt zu haben :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
mal eine Frage an die Schleienexperten.
Es gibt unter euch doch sicher Angler die  geziehlt auf Schleie angeln .
Wie alt , lang und schwer werden Schleien ?
Ich habe jetzt einige ü 50 Schleien gefangen , die größte war 68 cm , da geht doch bestimmt noch mehr , oder ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## luger-2006 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich bin zwar kein Schleienexperte und es ist mein erster Beitrag im AB,aber mit deiner bzw. deinen Schleien liegst du schon ziemlich weit vorne, wenn du es mit den gemeldeten Fängen hier vergleichst:http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/50-schleie.html

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
Danke , hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können :q
Sieht dann ja echt gut aus , würde mal sagen alles über ü50 cm ist schon groß .
Aber die Rekorde werden ja eh nach Gewicht berechnet , gewogen habe ich die Schleien nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Joee (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schleien werden 20 bis 40 Zentimeter groß, maximal sind 70 Zentimeter bei 10 Kilogramm denkbar. Belegt jedoch sind nur Maximalgewichte von 7,5 kg  (Wikipedia)

Ach ja ein dickes Petri noch


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
dann hatte ich aber bisher nur sehr schlanke Schleien gefangen. :q
 Die ü50  cm wogen vielleicht so um die 3 KG.
Die 68 cm war auf keinen Fall schwerer als knapp über 4 Kg.
Alles geschätzt , ich habe keine gewogen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ne , auf Wobbler :q
> Bei mir sind Friedfischfänge mehr oder weniger Zufall ,
> ich wurde am Wasser von den Friedfischanglern ja schon alleine wegen meiner eigenwilligen Montagen belächelt.
> ...




Das ist, was einen guten Angler ausmacht . . . . #6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal eine Frage an die Schleienexperten.
> Es gibt unter euch doch sicher Angler die  geziehlt auf Schleie angeln .
> Wie alt , lang und schwer werden Schleien ?
> ...




*Nicht wirklich . . *

*Da ist die Grenze in etwa erreicht. 
Je nach genetischer Veranlagung dürfte sich die Obergrenze bei 75 cm einschiessen.* *. . 
*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
na ja , die schimmt ja wieder , könnte ja sein das sie noch wächst und ich sie nächstes Jahr nochmal an den Haken bekomme. ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## rambo_hart (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin moin,
ich war jetzt am letzten Wochenende auch mal wieder los. Habe mein altes Futter ein wenig variirt, da bei uns demnächst wieder Anangeln auf dem Program steht und ich einen guten Platz zu verteidigen habe. Deshalb wollte ich unbedingt ein wenig Experimentieren. Doch an dem Morgen ging nciht viel, auch andere Angler konnten keine großen Fänge landen - auch bei mir, war zwar massig an der Angel, aber nichts, worüber man sich wirklch freuen konnte. 
Aber ihr wisst ja, jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder ist Fangtag 

Davor, war ich auch schon mal los, habe die Schlaufenmontage für die Futterkörbe gewählt. Erscheint mir als die Beste - was denkt ihr? Da waren schöne Brassen zum Räuchern später im Fang und so immerhin ein einermassen Erfolgreicher Tag. Na ja, Anangeln ist nächste Woche, davor experimentiere ich erst mal nicht mehr, aber nächstes Wochenende wird ein dauerangeln wochenende bei mir!!! Plane Nachtangeln, außerdem sind dann auch wieder Zander frei am Sonntag - Juuhuuuu!! 

Hier mal meine letzten Fänge und Rezepturen - was haltet ihr davon?

http://www.fischerei-community.de/community/albumansehen,Tmc9PXxOREU9fE16Z3c=

Meine Rezepturen

http://www.fischerei-community.de/artikel/Brassen-Futter-Anfuettern-und-Feederfischen1


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo John . . . #6


Herzlich willkommen|wavey:!

Deine Frage ist ein wenig unglücklich gestellt. . 

Wo willst Du denn damit, was fangen?

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Molke-Drink (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dann zeig ich mal meine Platten. :q


----------



## rambo_hart (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja, herzliches Moiiiiiin!!!
Ich angel immer im Fließgewässer in Schleswig Holstein. Eider, Kanal, Treene, Elbe und noch einige Seen halt. Möchte mich dieses Jahr auch ein wenig umschauen, also auch andere Flüsse und Seen testen, bin schon super gespannt!

Wie oft wart ihr dieses Jahr schon los und wann ist eure Lieblingszeit?
Also ich liebe den Morgen - von 5Uhr bis 11Uhr ist optimale Zeit.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
aus gesundheitlichen Grüden schaffe ich max. 2-4 Stunden am Stück zu angeln.
Bin jetzt z.Z. meist von 6 Uhr bis 9 Uhr am Wasser , dann erst mal frühstücken und ausruhen.
Meist gehts dann Nachmittags oder Abends nochmal für ne Stunde oder zwei .
Bin aber um die 200 Tage im Jahr am oder auf dem Wasser , habe das Glück direkt an der Maas und deren Seen zu wohnen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Würde ich auch gerne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Molke

Petri zu Deiner Klodeckelstrecke!


----------



## vermesser (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hab gestern so 20 schöne Plötze, 3 Klodeckel und einige Barsche erwischt, bevor der Wind zu stark wurde und die Wellen..


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich war heute Morgen von 6.30 - 10.30 Uhr unterwegs ,
in der Zeit hatte ich 6 Schleien , alle ü 50 cm |supergri
Zudem einen kleineren karpfen , ein weiterer ca. 20 Pfund hatte sich kurz vorm Kecher verabschiedet.
Bilder setzte ich ein wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin , klappt von hier meist nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Criss81 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mensch Udo,

du haust ja richtig rein. Ich hab mich letztens wie nen Bär über meine 52er Schleie gefreut und die fängst die Dinger am laufenden Band  Scheinst ja nen richtig schönes Schleiengewässer Vorort zu haben. 

Bei uns wollen die Friedfische (ich denke auf Grund des Wetters) gerade nicht so, vor ein bis zwei Wochen, alle fünf Minuten nen Rotauge und nun wartet man 2-3 h bis mal nen Handlanges beißt. ;(

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Chris,
ich freue mich auch über jede Schleie #6
Aber ich glaube es liegt am Köder , die andern bei uns am See sind froh wenn sie in einer Woche  mal ein oder zwei Schleien fangen 
Ich habe verdammt viel experimentiert und tagelang nix gefangen , jetzt würde ich mit meinem Köder auf Ansage eine Schleie fangen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
so , bin auch wieder zurück , heute insgesammt 9 Schleien und 4 kleinere Karpfen gefangen ;-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zu den Schleien!
Was ist das für eine Rute, eine Eurocore Tactiq und was dann? Ich habe die als Feederrute und sie ist meine erfolgreichste Aalrute mit dem Köfi. Schöne Rute und wie ich sehe auch auf Schleien erfolgreich, wobei das keine Feeder ist, oder?


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich habe echt keine Ahnung was das für ne Rute ist , so ein olles 270 Ding mit 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
Ich bin sonst nur immer mit einer Rute ( Shimano Speedmaster ) unterwegs da ich nur während der Schonzeit hier in NL auf Schleien und Karpfen angele.
Gruß Udo


----------



## padotcom (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Tolle Fische!
Petri Heil!!!#6


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri! Tolle Schleien! Da möchte ich doch am liebsten mal vorbei kommen und mitangeln! :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wahnsinnsschleien, wird man echt neidisch. Allerdings würde ich dochmal über ne andere Ausrüstung nachdenken, 2,70m mit 100g ist ja übel zum Schleienfang... |rolleyes


----------



## Udo561 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wahnsinnsschleien, wird man echt neidisch. Allerdings würde ich dochmal über ne andere Ausrüstung nachdenken, 2,70m mit 100g ist ja übel zum Schleienfang... |rolleyes



Hi,
sind ja nur die 2 Monate während der Schonzeit , Ende Mai gehts wieder auf Zander, Hecht und Co #6
Obwohl ich hatte auch schon mal bei ebay reingeschaut , da gibt es "Karpfensets" für 100 Euro.
2 Ruten in 360 , inkl. Rollen , Rod Pod und 2 Bisanzeiger.
Ok , kann nichts Gescheites sein , aber für die 2 Monate sollte es ausreichen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rambo_hart (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Die schleien sehen wirklich super aus. ich wollte mich demnächst auch mal wieder an die seen begeben. dort ist einfach leichter auf schleie zu anglen als im fließgewässer, sicher ist die schleie quote aber auch höher als im fließgewässer, zumindest hier oben an der eider, treene, sorge.

worauf hast denn du die schleien gefangen? mit posenmontage?


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Bei deinen Fangfotos drängt sich mir immer der Verdacht auf, dass für dich Angeln eine regelrechte Strafe sein muss. So grimmig wie du schaue ich ja noch nicht mal, wenn ich Sonntag Nachts und bei schlechtem Wetter zur Arbeit muss!


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
nee , liegt daran das ich schon 3 Stunden am Wasser war und mich das, da ich gesundheitlich nicht so auf der Höhe bin , sehr anstrengt.
Hatte mir vor Jahren bei einem Autounfall mal so ziemlich jeden Knochen gebrochen , inkl. beider Hüften und Becken.
Und dann hatte ich den mit einer 270 Rute bezwingen müssen , war echt ein Kampf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So, ich war auch mal wieder los und die Friedis sind gut dabei...ungefähr 40 Fische in anderhalb Stunden...von 10cm Ukeleis bis 50er Brassen ist alles unterwegs...

Den Großteil hab ich allerdings wieder reingesetzt...Die Plötzen und Rotfedern sind so voll Laich, daß sie schon beim Abhaken ablaichen...


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



vermesser schrieb:


> ...ungefähr 40 Fische in anderhalb Stunden.
> .



Hi,
da ist dir sicherlich nicht langweilig gewesen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Nö, is aber relativ normal hier...der Weißfischbestand gibt keinerlei Anlass zu Klagen...und in allen Größen...einfach pures Spaßangeln und heut abend gibts fritierte Plötzen mit Alioli...:g !


----------



## BBMusic (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hübsche Schleie.
Petri Heil #6

Was hast du denn als Köder genommen?


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



BlackBirdHH schrieb:


> Hübsche Schleie.
> Petri Heil #6
> 
> Was hast du denn als Köder genommen?



Hi,
 Pellets mit Fisch oder Muschelgeschmack , da beissen bei uns 90% der Schleien drauf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Krüger82 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute an der treene und konnte 18 Brassen, 3 Rotaugen und eine Güster überlisten!! Gesamtgewicht mind. 15 Kg!! Gefangen wurden die fische mit der feederrute!!

Mfg


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hab gestern endlich mal den See vor meiner Tür getestet, trotz widriger Umstände kamen dann doch 3 Brassen, 12 Rotfedern in ansehnlichen Größen und einige Plötzen und Güstern raus.

Aber Wind von vorn mag ja theoretisch gut sein, praktisch is das richtig bäh!!!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also ich geh am Freitag auf Karpfen angeln. Habe mir jetzt alles besorgt (popup Boilies etc.....) Ich hoffe ich fange dieses Mal ein den untypischen Karpfengewässer. Achja es wäre dann mein erster im Lene, deswegen hoffe ich mal, dass als erstes kein Schniepel beißt xD


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi, ich hoffe mal das ich morgen ein paar Bilder einstellen kann . Werden bei mir eh wieder Schleien oder Karpfen werden.|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
und wieder zurück .
Ein kleinerer Karpfen und ne knapp 60 cm Schleie.
Gruß Udo
ps. Bilder füge später ein , meine Verbindung hier in NL möchte nicht so wie ich


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Heil!

Dann zeig mal her die Burschen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Sehr schön.#6:k


Beim genauen Betrachten sieht das Maul der Schleie so eigenartig aus?

Liegt das am Bild?|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
nee , sah sehr seltsam aus , so als wenn jemand mal ne  Schere zum Hakenlösen benutzt hatte.#q
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

tja... der Udo lebt in seinen reichen Friedfischvorkommen am Leukemeer#6
Ne, aber Petri. Toller Karpfen!
Machts dir noch Spaß? Ich kenn das von unserem Vereinssee. Ich bin zwei Stunden da, fange n' paar große und ein paar Kleine. (Bilder siehe unten)
Und da macht das gar keinen Spaß mehr.... (siehe Signatur :q)

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Jogi,
ja , macht immer noch Spaß , einfach weil mir bewusst ist das bei uns auch einige ü 30 Pfünder rumschwimmen.
Und so einen möchte ich auch mal am Haken haben , aber erst wenn ich andere Ruten habe , mit meiner Spinnausrüstung ist das jedesmal ein Kampf die Viecher vom Schilf und den seerosen wegzuhalten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ja, stimmt. sowas lässt einem den Spaß nicht vergehen. Aber bei uns sind die Karpfen eh nicht viel größer als 70 cm und dann vielleicht 4 kg oder 5kg...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Aber bei uns sind die Karpfen eh nicht viel größer als 70 cm und dann vielleicht 4 kg oder 5kg...
> Grüße
> Jogi



Hi ,
wenn du groß bist sind die Karpfen auch richtige Brummer , in ein paar Jahren machts dann richtig Spaß. :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

wenn ich groß bin, q klingt lustig) werd ich wohl nicht mehr in diesem Verein sein. Dann werd ich ganz schnell das Weite suchen und gucken, dass ich in nen Verein komme, durch den ich die Wurm und die Rur befischen kann. Oder ich geh in keinen Verein und werde absoluter Maas Freak:vik:

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> wenn ich groß bin, q klingt lustig)
> Grüße
> Jogi



War auch lustig gemeint :m
Ja , an der Maas gibt es wirklich viele schöne Stellen.
Ich würde dir jetzt schon anraten auf ein Boot zu sparen , auf der Maas reichen 5 PS , aber dadurch erhöchst du deine Fänge erheblich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## TRANSformator (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri, schöne Fische.
Ich möchte heute Nachmittag auch mal einen versuch mit den Feederruten starten. Hoffentlich läuft der Weißfsich etwas besser als Raubfisch, da siehts in diesem Jahr nämlich quasi noch nach Nullrunde aus.


----------



## jogibaer1996 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

na denn petir Transformator...

@ udo: jo, 'n Boot wäre schon was Feines... hab nur keine Ahnung, wo ich das dann hinstellen sollte...
Viele Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Ghanja (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Bin normalerweise ausschließlich mit Gummfisch & Co. unterwegs aber nachdem gestern so Rotzwetter war, haben wir uns dann für einen Ansitz entschieden - heraus gekommen ist dann u.a. dieses Moppelchen mit 69 cm ... :q


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Bin normalerweise ausschließlich mit Gummfisch & Co. unterwegs :q



Hi,
Glückwunsch #6
da gehts dir nicht anders als mir , ich angele im Moment sogar mit der Spinnrute auf Karpfen da mir die entsprechenden ruten fehlen :q
Sind aber schon neue ruten bestellt 
Gruß udo


----------



## wilhelm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo,
ich war heute trotz des bescheidenen Wetters an den Maasseen angeln.
Ich konnte zwei schöne 50er Brassen #6mit der Feederangel landen.

Gruß Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## angler4711 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zu den schönen Brassen, hatte letzte auch welche mit der Feeder gefangen, die machen aber nicht viel tempo an der Rute.
Meine konnte ich ein drehen wie ein nassen Sack.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich war heute trotz des bescheidenen Wetters an den Maasseen angeln.
> Ich konnte zwei schöne 50er Brassen #6mit der Feederangel landen.
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm:vik:



Hi Wilhelm ,
Glückwunsch #6
Schön das man sich auch über Brassen freuen kann #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo Udo,

Es geht uns doch ,so glaube ich, vorrangig um das am Wasser sein.#6
Es ist wichtig in der Natur zu sein und da unsere geliebten Raubfische in den Niederlanden noch ein wenig Schonzeit haben ist eben Feedern angesagt und wie du weist haben wir einen hervorragenden Bestand.|rolleyes
Und ich freue mich natürlich auch über einen schönen Brassen mit feinem Zeug geangelt ist auch sowas wie ein Drill zu machen.
Aber ab Juni gehts wieder auf Zander Barsch und Co.


Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## rambo_hart (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mir geht es absolut genau so.
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als morgens sehr zeitig am Gewässer zu sein, um dann zu sehen, wie die Welt erwacht. Wie der Tau auf den Gräsern sitzt, letzter Nebel über dem Wasser liegt und den Vögeln, den Insekten und dem planschen der Fische zu horchen?!? #6

Dafür angel ich. Natürlich ist es aber auch schön, wenn man immer mal wieder schöne Fische aus dem Wasser zieht, ist schließlich ziemlich Aufregend!!

Hier mal ein Eimer voller Fisch vom allg. Feedern!!

http://www.fischerei-community.de/albums/79b91ab79ea0739a085f/79e614dd182047f619039176c4161030.jpg


Welche Montage ist eure bevorzugte beim Feedern?
Benutzt ihr beim Feedern Anti-Tangle Hölzer?
Oder ne Einfache Schlaufenmontage like this:

http://www.fischerei-community.de/artikel/Montage-Feederfischen---Futterkorbmontage


----------



## wilhelm (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo rambo_hart,

Ich verwende fast immer die Schlaufenmontage und in Seen Futterkörbe von ca. 20 - 30 gr.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Huckel (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Das Ergebnis von meiner Angeltour, mit 4 Nächten und 4 Tagen am Kanal, zwischen Jabelchen See und Loppiner See war dieses Jahr sehr ernüchternd. Leider gab es keinen einzigen Aal und auch keinen Karpfen. Neben unzähligen Plötzen am Tag, hielten mich in der Nacht die Brassen aber gut in Bewegung. Der eine berühmte Biss, der mich noch lange beschäftigen wird, blieb natürlich auch nicht aus. Zu gerne hätte ich diesen Fisch richtig gesehen, ich hatte keine Chance mit meiner Rute. Dieser Drill bleibt unvergessen, und hatte für die letzten Stunden der Nacht, allen Fisch von der Angelstelle vertrieben. Dennoch bin ich zufrieden, und hatte wieder ein paar echt schöne Angeltage an diesem Gewässer. Insgesamt 14 Brassen zwischen 50 und 58 cm bissen auf meine Tauwürmer und wurden filetiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## boot (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri,das sind gute Brassen.lg


----------



## wilhelm (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo Huckel,
Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen und guten Appetit.#6
Mir persönlich haben die Brassen leider zu viele Gräten,schmecken tun sie allerdings gut ( wenn nur diese sch..... Gräten)#q

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ha...ich hab mir dieses jahr extra einen fischcounter gemacht..xD
ich kopier mal die friedfische rein
ist zwar nicht die über-Ausbeute, aber wenigstens etwas^^


Aitel:2
Rotauge/Rotfeder:17
Brachse:4
Nerfling/Frauennerfling:2
Barbe:1
Schleie:1....|rolleyes (meine 1. schleie in meiner bisher 1-jährigen fischerkarriere xD)
Güster:5


----------



## feedermaster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

petri ,
bei mir ist das schon was mehr.

so 20 brachsen,
9karpfen,
1schleie,
etwa 10 karauschen,
hundert rotaugen/rotfedern.

alle auf die stippe.
schonen kugelrunden 4kg auf ein 1mm gummi gefangen ;D


----------



## KaiAllround (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hab vor 2 Wochen auch ne kleine Brasse gefangen#6


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
Glückwunsch , die sieht zudem auch noch "schön " aus , erinnert mich an meine letzte goldene .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Von letztem Sonntag. 
Nicht gerade Udo-Style Killer-Schleie aber immerhin:


----------



## Gemini (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Jaaa, schöner schon, aber du hast dafür die Methusalems ohne Unterkiefer und 70cm Schleien im See sitzen. 

Keine Ahnung wie gross, schnell Handyfoto gemacht und zurück. Ich will eigentlich endlich mal meinen ersten Karpfen auf die Matche fangen, da haperts aber noch.

Wobei ich mich über eine schöne Schleie nicht beklagen will, sind tolle Fische.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich über eine schöne Schleie nicht beklagen will, sind tolle Fische.



Hi,
und der Drill ist bei so einer 50 - 60 cm Schleie nicht zu verachten , kaum ein anderer Fisch dieser Größe bietet solch einen schönen Drill.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und der Drill ist bei so einer 50 - 60 cm Schleie nicht zu verachten , kaum ein anderer Fisch dieser Größe bietet solch einen schönen Drill.
> Gruß Udo



Stimmt, die letzte Schleie hat Kopfstösse gemacht wie eine Forelle. Weiss gar nicht mehr ob die anderen das auch so gemacht haben. 

Auf jeden Fall nicht so stoisch in eine Richtung wie ähnlich grosse/kleine Karpfen.


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Stimmt, die letzte Schleie hat Kopfstösse gemacht



Hi,
ja genau , daran merke ich direkt das es eine Schleie ist , sobald man die Rute in der Hand hat zuckt es nur noch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

|rotwerdenUdo jetzt bist du erledigt du bist beim Ferkelfahnder gemeldet du Fe.......

Zitat . sobald man die Rute in der Hand hat.............#6#r


----------



## Honeyball (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> sobald man die Rute in der Hand hat zuckt es nur noch



Klarer Fall von


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
war aber eindeutig auf die Schleien bezogen.
Und ich würde mein besstes Stück auch nicht Rute nennen.
Schon mal so einen Blank von ner Speedmaster in der Hand gehabt , ist echt dünn , kein Vergleich 
Gruß Udo


----------



## wilhelm (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja,ja Udo das kann jeder jetzt sagen....................
Das petzen hat mir aber trotzdem Spass gemacht:vik::vik:

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Gemini (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute morgen 6.30 bis 9.30:

4 Schleien, 10 mittlere Brachsen, viel Kleinzeug, wieder kein Matchkarpfen #d


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Gemini (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Danke dir. Was mich aber echt wundert ist dass die kleinen Rüsselschweinchen nicht da sind. Normalerweise wenn ich Schleien am Platz hatte waren die Karpfen nicht so weit... #c


----------



## Manuel1902 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schöne Fische, Petri Heil


----------



## Udo561 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Heute morgen 6.30 bis 9.30:
> 
> 4 Schleien, 10 mittlere Brachsen, viel Kleinzeug, wieder kein Matchkarpfen #d



Hi, sehr schön , sieht doch sehr gut aus , Glückwunsch zu den Fischen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So... es hat endlich geklappt, Futter umgestellt und gestern den ersten Karpfen auf Match gefangen. Noch zwei dran gehabt aber leider durch eigene Dummheit verloren, das mit der Kampfbremse sollte ich nochmal üben........ 
Kein Riese aber sehr schön wie ich finde und er hat alles gegeben, hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Sonst gab es noch 4 Schleien, einige grosse Brachsen, zwei kleine Zander (auf Soft-Pellet und Brot |bigeyes) und fast einen Hecht um die 80cm der mir eine 30cm Brachse im Drill wegschnappen wollte. Einen halben Meter vorm Ufer ist ihm aufgegangen dass er gleich an Land sitzt und hat sich mit einem Schwall verabschiedet. Die arme Brachse fand den gestrigen Tag wohl eher nicht so toll...


----------



## Tobi94 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Gemini: Da haste ja ne schöne Strecke gefangen!
Angelst du immer morgens? (wie du geschrieben hast 6:30 bis 9:30)
Oder fängst du auch Tagsüber?


Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Gemini (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Tobi

Gestern war ich von 7.00 bis 14.00 Uhr, die meisten Bisse kamen zwischen 7.00 und 9.00 Uhr dann wars ruhiger. 

Aber ich werde die Tage, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, auch mal von 18.00 Uhr an gehen.


----------



## Tobi94 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Okay...also hast du Mittags /nachmittags schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich geh nämlich gleich mit ein paar Freunden an den Rhein...hoffentlich beisst trotzdem die ein oder andere Brasse...


----------



## Udo561 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute Morgen mit Sohnemann zusammen ein paar Brassen , zwei Schleien und einen 8 Pfünder Karpfen.
Bilder folgen nächste Woche wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jockel13883 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo Gemini,
petri heil zu deinen tollen Fängen. Aber bist du sicher, dass das ein Karpfen ist? Sieht für mich eher nach einer Karausche aus.
Gruß Jockel


----------



## Gemini (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Jockel

Jetzt wo dus sagst  Hat auch keine Barteln wenn ich mir das Bild mal genau betrachte... Ich hab den Fisch direkt noch mal zurückgesetzt . Dann hab ich wohl einen Bauernkarpfen gefangen :q

Ziemlich gross für eine Karausche, oder? So um die 6 Pfund wird sie schon gehabt haben.


----------



## HHBohn (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin,nach genauen Betrachten deines Fanges,würde ich auf Giebel tippen.


----------



## HHBohn (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Karausche-Giebel.,JPGL3.jpg


----------



## Gemini (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hier ein grösseres Bild, nach eingehender Betrachtung und Recherche hätte ich eher auf Karausche getippt...

Man sollte sich seine Fänge doch genauer anschauen, aber gestern ging es 2 Stunden lang wie im Akkord und der Kleine war lediglich 20 Sekunden aus dem Wasser.


----------



## padotcom (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Heil!
Sieht echt gut aus.
Sind da nicht 2 Karpfen bei??


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja , ein paar kleine konnten wir ja fangen , aber die sind ja auch noch nicht Sexsüchtig :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Voider (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern war ich mit meiner Freundin bei uns am See (Raum Offenburg).
Einige schöne Rotaugen, 3 Karpfen, die die 20 Haken verspeist haben :-(

Letztlich noch ein richtig schöner Fang:

37 cm Schleie an Shimano TE-2500 Stipprute (128g Gewicht, 5,00m), 12er Hauptschnur, 8er Vorfach, 20er Haken, Made... 

Bin fast 7 Minuten mit ihr spazieren gelaufen, bis sie erschöpft war und in den Kescher dirigiert werden konnte... war lustigerweise deutlich aufregender, als ein 58er Döbel an der Spinnrute kürzlich ;-)

Voider


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Voider schrieb:


> 37 cm Schleie an Shimano TE-2500 Stipprute (128g Gewicht, 5,00m), 12er Hauptschnur, 8er Vorfach, 20er Haken, Made...
> Bin fast 7 Minuten mit ihr spazieren gelaufen, bis sie erschöpft war und in den Kescher dirigiert werden konnte..
> Voider



Hi,
Glückwunsch #6
So eine größere Schleie ist was feines , ich habe noch keinen kampfstärkeren Fisch erlebt.
So ab 55 cm macht die sogar an einer Karpfenrute richtig Spaß 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Voider (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Udo561:

dank dir... muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Shimano Rute ein Traum ist... sowas Sensibles und Leichtes und dennoch einem solchen Fisch gewachsen... Schnur oder vorfach wäre mit einem Ruck ab gewesen, so wie die Schleie gezogen und gekämpft hat, aber die Rute hatte an den entscheidenden Stellen offensichtlich immer noch ein wenig Reserve und die Schläge bestens abgefedert... 

Bin eigentlich nicht so der Stipp-Angler, aber jetzt richtig verliebt in die Rute 

Voider


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Voider schrieb:


> @ Udo561:
> 
> dank dir... muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Shimano Rute ein Traum ist... sowas Sensibles und Leichtes und dennoch einem solchen Fisch gewachsen..
> Voider



Hi,
ich hatte vor einigen Wochen mal eine 12 Meter Stippe in der Hand.
Hier in Holland sind die ja weit verbreitet und fast jeder Holländer der angelt hat zusätzlich auch noch ne Stippe.

Die 12 Meter Stippe war leichter als meine 360 cm Karpfenrute :q
War schon ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl , selbst bei kleineren Fischen merkte man jede Bewegung vom Fisch.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Fury87 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo.

Ich war Gestern von 14-19Uhr auf Schleienjagt und es hat besser geklappt als ich es mir je erträumt hätte! 

Ich habe nicht nur meine erste Schleie überhaupt! Sondern gleich 22 Stück Gefangen! Alle waren zwischen 40-54cm groß!

Gefangen habe ich sie auf Wurm,Maden und kleinen 15mm Fischboilies am Haar! Alle wurden wurden wieder Frei gelassen!

Wenn ihr noch mehr Fotos sehen wollt, dann schaut doch einfach mal im Münster Thread vorbei! Da gibt es einen Längeren "Bericht!"


----------



## Blackfoot (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Fury87!
Schöne Tincas hast Du gefangen,muss mal auch wieder 
ans Wasser.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich war auch mal wieder gut 3 Stunden am Wasser .
Ergebnis 6 Karpfen , 1 Schleie , 1 Brasse 
Bilder folgen noch ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war auch mal wieder gut 3 Stunden am Wasser .
> Ergebnis 6 Karpfen , 1 Schleie , 1 Brasse
> Bilder folgen noch ,
> Gruß Udo




Mensch Udo, da haste aber wieder zugeschlagen.:q

Petri Heil dir und den anderen Fängern.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## flasha (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo! Schöne Fische! Man ihr habt da ein Klasse Gewässer. Bin richtig neidisch


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



flasha schrieb:


> Petri Udo! Schöne Fische! Man ihr habt da ein Klasse Gewässer. Bin richtig neidisch



Hi,
na ja , um mich rum saßen auch noch andere , die hatten nicht einen Biss :q
Je mehr Bisse ich hatte je näher schmissen die ihre Montage in meine Richtung.
Bei uns laufen nur Pellets , alles ander hat echt keinen Zweck , ich habe schon so ziemlich jeden Köder durch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gemini (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo, hast dein neues 'Tackle' gut einweihen können wie man sieht


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Gemini schrieb:


> Petri Udo, hast dein neues 'Tackle' gut einweihen können wie man sieht



Hi,
ja , aber damit war ich letzte Woche schon unterwegs 
Habe damit jetzt schon so einiges fangen können #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## David Kanal (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri 

Schöne Fische ............


----------



## brassenliebhaber (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

die Schleie |bigeyes

Petri!!!#6


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



brassenliebhaber schrieb:


> die Schleie |bigeyes
> 
> Petri!!!#6



Hi,
die war knapp ü 50 cm , also noch klein 
Die größte die ich in den letzten Wochen fangen konnte hatte 68 cm #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mensch Udo,

Bei dir scheint auch jeden Tag die Sonne . . . :vik:

Wenn ich hier aus`m Fenster schaue könnt ich k . . .

Schöne Fische.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Gemini (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dito, ich war heut morgen pünktlich um 5.55 auf, ziehe mich an, trinke Kaffe, will ins Auto springen, zum Weiher fahren und was dann? Sintflutartige Regenfälle beim Haustür-Aufmachen... 

Danke, lieber Wettergott!!!


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mensch Udo,
> 
> Bei dir scheint auch jeden Tag die Sonne . . . :vik:
> 
> ...



Hi,
jaaaaaaaaaa , ich freue mich mehr übers Wetter als über die Fische :q
Die Wettervorhersage für Holland sah auch nicht so toll aus , mehr Regen als Sonne , ich bin auch überrascht das wir so ein geiles Wetter haben.
Gestern extra noch die Persenning übers Boot gezogen weil starke regenfälle gemeldet waren , aber diese Nacht kamen nur ein paar Tropfen runter.
Und jetzt haben wir blauen Himmel und immerhin 19,5 Grad 
Gruß Udo


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Perti Heil Udo, 
der Wahnsinn was Du da in 2 Tagen rausholst haben andere nicht im ganzen Jahr. Respekt.................


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



aalrudi schrieb:


> Perti Heil Udo,
> der Wahnsinn was Du da in 2 Tagen rausholst haben andere nicht im ganzen Jahr. Respekt.................



Hi,
Danke :q
Aber jetzt gehts erst mal wieder auf Raubfisch 
Die karpfen und Schleien werde ich erst mal vernachlässigen müssen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen, das Du da auch so ne Hammerstrecke vorweisen kannst ;-) 
Wenn dann aber bitte auch wieder solche tollen Foto´s reinstellen.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Rudi,
na ja , ich persönlich finde die Bilder nicht so besonnders , aber leider ist das , wenn man alleine am Wasser ist, nicht anders hinzubekommen.
Ich würde auf den Bildern lieber die Fische in der Hand halten
Gruß Udo


----------



## aalrudi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ok das stimmt, Angler mit Fisch kommt immer besser. 
Aber was will man machen, wenn man alleine auf Pirsch ist.
Die Fische kommen trotzdem Gut rüber, in Ihrer ganzen "Pracht"


----------



## padotcom (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!
Vor allem der Karpfen auf dem letzten Bild sieht ja mal echt toll aus. #6


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



padotcom schrieb:


> Petri Udo!
> Vor allem der Karpfen auf dem letzten Bild sieht ja mal echt toll aus. #6


Hi,
Danke , ja , der sah in natura noch viel schöner als auf dem Bild aus .
Gruß Udo


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Oh man Udo wie gemein :q, 

schöne Strecken, die du hier regelmäßig präsentierst. Bin ja eigentlich kein Friedfischer, außer köfis , aber bei deinen Bildern könnte ich glatt konvertieren.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> Oh man Udo wie gemein :q,
> 
> schöne Strecken, die du hier regelmäßig präsentierst. Bin ja eigentlich kein Friedfischer,



Hi,
ich auch nicht :q
Ab morgen gehts wieder los , dann ist hier in NL der Zander wieder offen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich war schon wieder am Wasser :q

Eben auf die schnelle 2 Schleien und ne Brasse gefangen #6
Einen fetten Karpfen habe ich verpennt , ich hatte ihn noch anschlagen können aber dann war er auch schon im Schilf .
Fast 10 Minuten dagegengehalten und dann konnte er sich befreien 
Bilder kommen morgen , habe jetzt keine Lust mehr.
Gruß Udo


----------



## chivas (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ist dir eigentlich klar, was du immer mit deinen berichten den leuten antust, die den ganzen tag im büro sitzen und gar keine zeit zum angeln finden??????

gemeinheit -.-

trotzdem petri, mal sehn, wann dich die erste angelzeitung zum schleienspezial bucht


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



chivas schrieb:


> ist dir eigentlich klar, was du immer mit deinen berichten den leuten antust, die den ganzen tag im büro sitzen und gar keine zeit zum angeln finden??????



Hi,
kannst mir glauben , ich würde gerne mit der arbeitenden Bevölkerung tauschen.
Ich hatte vor 13 Jahren einen Autounfall bei dem ich mir alle Knochen gebrochen hatte , danach war Rente angesagt 

Zeit habe ich jetzt mehr als genug , aber gesundheitsbedingt leider nicht mehr das tun was ich gerne möchte.

Gruß Udo


----------



## schadstoff (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Na sei mal froh das es wenigstens noch zum Angheln langt 


Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## fakr (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich hatte gestern beim Feedern im Kanal diesen Beifang. Kann mir jemand genau sagen, ob es sich um einen Giebel oder eine Karausche handelt?


----------



## Jens0883 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Giebel


----------



## boot (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich würde sagen es ist ein Giebel .lg


----------



## boot (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Das Sicherste Merkmal ist das Bauchfell! Giebel haben ein schwarzes Bauchfell, Karauschen hingegen ein helles,
ein weiteres Merkmal die Form der Rückenflosse, bei der Karausche ist diese leicht nach aussen gewölbt und beim Giebel ist die Rückenflosse leicht eingebuchtet (nach innen gebogen oder gerade.
Die Schwanzflosse bei der Karausche ist nur leicht gekerbt, beim Giebel ist diese Kerbung eindeutig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Udo, ich glaub ich muss Dich mal für´n paar Wochen sperren. Das ist ja nicht mehr mit anzusehen und grenzt schon an Psychoterror.:q:q:q

Ganz dickes Petri Heil zu Deinen schönen und regelmäßigen Fängen.


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Ralle ,
na ja , liegt nur daran das ich so oft ans Wasser komme , die Jungs die der arbeitenden Fraktion angehören kommen eben nur am Wochenende zum angeln .
Ich fange vieleicht etwas mehr als der Durchschnitt , dafür aber auch viel kleinere :q

Ich hätte da lieber mal ein paar Schneidertage und mir zieht dann mal ein 30 Pfünder die Schnur von der Rolle :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Ralle ,
> na ja , liegt nur daran das ich so oft ans Wasser komme , die Jungs die der arbeitenden Fraktion angehören kommen eben nur am Wochenende zum angeln .
> Ich fange vieleicht etwas mehr als der Durchschnitt , dafür aber auch viel kleinere :q
> 
> ...



Das passiert früher oder später von ganz allein, wenn welche vorhanden sind.


(schon wieder) Petri Heil.:q:q


#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
na ja , ist bei uns am Gewässer aber die Grenze , schwerere sind da noch  nicht gefangen worden.
Ich bin ja mit allem über 10 Pfund zufrieden. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt das ich erst 8 Wochen auf Karpfen und Schleien angele dann kann ich mich nicht beklagen 
Ich ärgere mich allerdings das ich kein Fangbuch über die Karpfen und Schleien geführt habe , jeden Hecht und Zander der letzten 8 Jahre habe ich notiert.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hümpfi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern mit meinem Teamkollegen in Sand am Main mit der Feederrute. Wir fingen 28 Brassen mit einem gesamtgewicht von 39,5 Kilo. 

mfg


----------



## Voider (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Samstag, 29.05.2010 wollte ich auf Schleien fischen... insgesamt war ich 6 Std. am See (Vereinsgewässer) mit folgendem Ergebnis:
14 Rotaugen
1 Schleie
6 Karpfen (alle ca. 6-9 Pfund)

War ein toller Angeltag mit viel Action.

Besonders 4 der Karpfendrills waren an einer leicht montierten Bologneserute (16er Hauptschnur, 12er Vorfach mit 16er Haken). Da habe ich teils ziemlich geschwitzt... dank der superfein-justierbaren Frontbremse ist mir an dieser Rute keiner abgerissen...

Voider


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Voider schrieb:


> Besonders 4 der Karpfendrills waren an einer leicht montierten Bologneserute (16er Hauptschnur, 12er Vorfach mit 16er Haken). Da habe ich teils ziemlich geschwitzt... dankd er superfein-justierbaren Frontbremse ist mir an dieser Rute keiner abgerissen...
> Voider



Hi ,
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen , hat sich ja gelohnt 

Möchte dir nicht zu Nahe treten , aber wenn dir bewusst ist das es so viele Karpfen im See gibt solltest du deine Montage vielleicht mal überdenken.
Mir einem 16 Haken und 12 Vorfach bekommst du einen größeren Karpfen nicht mehr raus und die schwimmen da ja bestimmt auch rum.
Ist für die Karpfen mehr als ärgerlich wenn die mit ner Montage im Maul rumschwimmen müssen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Voider (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Da hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich auf Schleien angeln wollte und die Tiere sehr sensibel sind, was das Bissverhalten angeht... auf 10er Haken hatte ich 1,5 Std. nicht einen Biss (auch keine Rotaugen), mit dem 16er dann wieder ne Schleie und Rotaugen. 
Die Karpfenrute hatte ich auf die andere Seite des Sees ausgeworfen (Karpfenloch) und dort auch entsprechend gefangen (6er Hair-Rig Montage).
Dummerweise sind die Rüssler aber auch auf ne einzelne Made angesprungen, die eigentlich für Rotaugen und Schleien gedacht war, welche ich 3m vor mir versucht habe, zu fangen :-(


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Voider schrieb:


> Da hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich eigentlich auf Schleien angeln wollte und die Tiere sehr sensibel sind, was das Bissverhalten angeht... auf 10er Haken hatte ich 1,5 Std. nicht einen Biss :-(



Hi,
die Schleien sind nicht so sensilel wie man immer denkt , ich fange meine Schleien auf eine Montage die aus einer 40 Gramm Futterspirale und einem 6er oder 4er Haarhaken besteht.
An guten Tagen fange ich so um die 5-10 Schleien binnen 3 Stunden.
War von mir auch nicht böse gemeint , ich mag es nur nicht wenn Fische mit abgerissenen Montagen oder Haken im Maul rumschwimmen müssen , davon habe ich leider schon einige gefangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## chivas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst mir glauben , ich würde gerne mit der arbeitenden Bevölkerung tauschen.
> Ich hatte vor 13 Jahren einen Autounfall bei dem ich mir alle Knochen gebrochen hatte , danach war Rente angesagt
> 
> ...



ich weiß das, udo. und ich wollte mit keiner silbe sagen, dass ich mit dir tauschen würde.

aber ein bißchen neid kannst du mir doch gönnen ^^ schließlich ist ja neid die deutsche form der anerkennung


----------



## Udo561 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



chivas schrieb:


> schließlich ist ja neid die deutsche form der anerkennung



Hi,
den Satz habe ich in einem anderen Forum in meiner Signatur stehen :vik:
Ist schon ok 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Voider (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Udo:

hm, bei uns is das total anders... da gilt es fast schon als Grund für nen neuen Feiertag, wenn man mal ne Schleie überlistet... die Bisse sind ebenfalls furchtbar... die nölen teilweise 10 Minuten am Köder rum und verschwinden dann oder nehmen ihn halt manchmal... eine Schleie in unseren Gewässern mit ner Hakengröße > 10 ist eigentlich unbekannt, jedenfalls im Angelsportverein... habe mich gestern mal umgehört 

Voider


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So konnte am Montag beim Feedern diese tolle 63cm Brasse überlisten...Biss und Drill waren echt spannend...vorallendingen hatte ich ziemlich Angst das das Ding meine Schnur sprengt.

Hier mal ein Bild:



 


Gruß
David


----------



## Udo561 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Voider schrieb:


> @Udo:
> 
> hm, bei uns is das total anders... da gilt es fast schon als Grund für nen neuen Feiertag, wenn man mal ne Schleie überlistet... die Bisse sind ebenfalls furchtbar... die nölen teilweise 10 Minuten am Köder rum und verschwinden dann oder nehmen ihn halt manchmal... eine Schleie in unseren Gewässern mit ner Hakengröße > 10 ist eigentlich unbekannt, jedenfalls im Angelsportverein... habe mich gestern mal umgehört
> 
> Voider




Hi,
wer bei uns kleinere Haken als 8er zum Schleienfang benutzt wird als unsportlich bezeichnet :q
Aber so wird jedes Gewässer eben anders sein und die Schleien werden genau so unterschiedlich beissen.

Sobald eine Schleie ein Pellet am Haarhaken aufnimmt muss der Haken auch sitzen.
Da ist dann nichts mehr mit " nölen " 
Aber es ist eben nicht überall gleich , wäre dann ja auch nur langweilig.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

schöner Brassen schwingeangler hast den aus der Elbe gezogen?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ne direkt aus der Schwinge...gerade eben wieder einen 45cm.. Beißzeit fing gerade an. Musste aber leider nach Hause.

So jetzt duschen. Brassenschleim muss weg :q

Gruß
David


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute nach der arbeit noch kurz mit der matchrute los!!! Konnte 43 kleine güstern verhaften!!! Die störche wird es freuen!!!!!!

Mfg


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute Morgen innerhalb 3 Stunden 2 kleine Karpfen und 3 Brassen.
Bilder folgen heute Abend oder morgen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Von vorgestern. Beim KöFi-Angeln plötzlich nen 57er Klodeckel an der Rute. Hat gut gekämpft der Schleimbatzen. 

Kann man Brassen eigentlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise gutschmeckend zubereiten? Schmeckt die geräuchert?

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/5411/dsc05355t.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## NedRise (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Baltic, so muß eine Brasse aussehen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> Kann man Brassen eigentlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise gutschmeckend zubereiten? Schmeckt die geräuchert?



Schmecken gut. Gerade auch geräuchert. Und bei so einer Größe geht das auch mit den Gräten...#6


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ok, vielen Dank. Hätte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass der Klodeckel wie eben dieser schmecken würde


----------



## boot (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



baltic_sea_hc schrieb:


> Von vorgestern. Beim KöFi-Angeln plötzlich nen 57er Klodeckel an der Rute. Hat gut gekämpft der Schleimbatzen.
> 
> Kann man Brassen eigentlich in irgendeiner Art und Weise gutschmeckend zubereiten? Schmeckt die geräuchert?
> 
> ...


 Geräuchert sind die echt gut:l


----------



## Dunraven (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Oder eben als Frikadelle.
Aber den hätte ich zurück gesetzt denn der hat noch Laichausschlag.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, normal gehen sie geräuchert und eben als Frikadelle. Und wenn ich mir die Russen und Polen hier ansehe, die kaufen sich ihre Gastkarten um gezielt auf Brassen zu fischen. Aber die trocknen die wohl auch und ich denke deren Art der Verwertung ist Geschmackssache. Aber über solche Brassen würden die sich sehr freuen.


----------



## kohlie0611 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wow, geile Tinca Udo!Ich hatte letzte Woche auch eine, aber nur halb so groß.Ich liebe es Schleien mit der feinen Matchrute zu beangeln, kein Fisch hält dich mehr auf Trab...


----------



## Udo561 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



kohlie0611 schrieb:


> Wow, geile Tinca Udo!Ich hatte letzte Woche auch eine, aber nur halb so groß.Ich liebe es Schleien mit der feinen Matchrute zu beangeln, ..



Hi,
na ja , ich fange die ja als " Beifang " beim Karpfenangeln , obwohl es gibt Zeiten da sind dann die Karpfen Beifang :q

Meine größte hatte ich vor einigen Wochen , stolze 68 cm 

Ich hatte heute jemanden in meiner Nähe sitzen der hat ne Schleie an einer Winkelpicker gefangen , war echt ein Kampf :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schönes Gewässer und schöne Fische. Da würde ich auch gerne feedern oder mit der Kopfrute fischen. Eine Schleie oder solche Brassen machen mit 5er Gummizug und 0,14mm Hauptschnur schon Spaß.


----------



## Blackfoot (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!#6
Schöne Fische hast Du da gefangen.Ich bin ja ein 
Tinca-Fan.Werde morgen mal nach langer Zeit wieder 
mal auf die Suche nach Schleien machen.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Blackfoot schrieb:


> Petri Udo!#6
> Schöne Fische hast Du da gefangen.Ich bin ja ein
> Tinca-Fan.Werde morgen mal nach langer Zeit wieder
> mal auf die Suche nach Schleien machen.
> ...



Hi Tommy ,
Danke , ich mag Schleien auch , es gibt kaum kampfstärkere Fische, die Kopfschläge sind genial.
So eine ü 60 Schleie macht sogar am Karpfengerät richtig Spaß #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hier mal eben ein Bericht, vom Nachtangeln das diese Nacht stattgefunden hat. Der Bericht stammt von mir aus dem Bremer Trööt:

Hab mal wieder nen Fang zu melden, aber stopp, erstmal die Vorgeschichte:
Gestern um 17:00 Uhr im Vereinsheim des ASV Odisheim (unweit von Bad Bederkesa), waren ein Bekannter, mein Vater und ich. Wir nahmen am Nachtangeln des ASV Odisheim am Hadelner Kanal teil. 
Bereits eine Stunde später fing es an, allerdings eher schleppend: Obwohl ich etwas anfütterte und mit ganzen 2 Feederruten mit Futterkörben fischte, gab es nach 2 Stunden gerade einmal drei zaghafte Anfasser. Als ich die Grundrute mit Rotwürmern kontrollieren wollte, kam immerhin ein Barsch von etwa 15cm heraus. Dieser hatte sich aber unbemerkt an meinen Köder gemacht. 
Bis dahin hatte mein Vater auch gerade erst einen Kaulbarsch und unser Bekannter einen Brassen von etwa 25cm. Die ganze Nacht ging bei uns nichts, aber gar nichts! Ich verlor noch einen kleinen (vermutlich) Aal, der sich kurz vorm Ufer verabschiedet hatte... Danach baute ich alle Feederruten für die Aale um.
Bis morgens um 3:00 Uhr ging weiterhin nichts. Dann gab es aber Bisse auf die Feederruten meines Bekannten. Er fing in der Folge 5 mittlere Brassen, 1 Barsch und 1 Aland. Insgesamt kam er auf etwa 2700 Gramm (Friedfisch)Gewicht. Zudem fing er noch einen guten Aal von etwa 430 Gramm.
Mein Vater konnte nichts mehr fangen. Dafür hat er aber letztes Jahr gut gefangen
Ich blieb die ganze Zeit beim Aalangeln, und das wurde belohnt: Gegen 6:30Uhr hörte ich auf einmal ein heftiges Klingeln. Ich rannte einen 50 Meter Spurt, Anschlag, und der saß. So einen Run (von mir und vom Fisch) hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Als ich sah, was an die Oberfläche kam, war ich enttäuscht und erfreut zugleich: Es war kein Aal (ist ja kein Wunder bei mir...), dafür ein fetter Brassen. Bei der Landung verlief alles Reibungslos, und ich konnte einen Brassen von 1430 Gramm und 45cm präsentieren. Gebissen hat er auf ein Madenbündel aus etwa 15-20 Maden am 2er Haken! Hat mich schon ein wenig gewundert|rolleyes
Allerdings blieb das mein einzig guter Fisch in dieser Nacht.

Bei der Siegerehrung des Nachtangelns war ich schon ein bisschen stolz auf mich, dass ich neben vielen Erfahrenen Leuten belohnt wurde. Die andreren in meinem Alter gingen leer aus.

MFG
Timo


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Timo,
Glückwunsch , ist ja schon ein ganz schöner Brocken.
da hat sich die Ausdauer ja gelohnt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Udo
Danke Danke!

Hmm, habe garnicht viel über den Drill geschrieben. Zumindest dachte ich erst, jetzt ist er ab, und ich habe nen Hänger, da sich der Fisch an der 35 Gramm Feederrute kaum vom Boden lösen ließ|rolleyes

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> @ Udo
> Danke Danke!
> 
> Zumindest dachte ich erst, jetzt ist er ab, und ich habe nen Hänger, da sich der Fisch an der 35 Gramm Feederrute kaum vom Boden lösen ließ|rolleyes
> ...



Hi,
und dann konntest du ihn so eindrehen |supergri
Brassen "kämpfen" nur die ersten Meter , dann ist es vorbei und sie lassen sich wie ein nasser Sack eindrehen |supergri
Ich habe schon einige große Brassen beim karpfen oder Schleienangeln als Beifang am Haken gehabt , nach 5-10 Metern konnte man immer gleich erkennen das es eine Brasse war.
Aber selbst unter den Brassen gibt es wirklich schöne Exemplare.
Gruß Udo


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> und dann konntest du ihn so eindrehen |supergri
> Brassen "kämpfen" nur die ersten Meter , dann ist es vorbei und sie lassen sich wie ein nasser Sack eindrehen |supergri
> Ich habe schon einige große Brassen beim karpfen oder Schleienangeln als Beifang am Haken gehabt , nach 5-10 Metern konnte man immer gleich erkennen das es eine Brasse war.
> ...


 
Das konnte man bei diesem Brassen nicht so erkennen. Er hat richtig gekämpft, und obwohl ich knapp 25 Meter Schnur einholen musste, legte er vorm Kescher noch mal ne ordentliche Flucht hin.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Hecht 1995 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Von meinem Vater ist heute ein Traum in Erfüllung gegangen.
Er versuchte schon seit Jahren einen der großen Amure 1m+ im Teich zu fangen. Man konnte sie im Sommer oft direkt am Ufer beobachten, aber sie bissen nicht.

Heute konnten wir Karpfen und Amure in der Mitte des Teiches sehen.
Mein Vater hat seine Grundmontage mit Semmel soweit wiemöglich an die Fische herangeworfen.

Das Ergebniss von Jahre langem warten war nach einem 20-25Minütigem Drill ein Amur mit 1.12m und 16kg.

http://img267.*ih.us/img267/6384/imgp0580.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img717.*ih.us/img717/9039/imgp0576m.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img10.*ih.us/img10/7386/imgp0590y.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
sehr schön , Glückwunsch.
Würde ich auch mal gerne fangen , aber die gibts bei uns im Vereisgewässer leider nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Das konnte man bei diesem Brassen nicht so erkennen. Er hat richtig gekämpft, und obwohl ich knapp 25 Meter Schnur einholen musste, legte er vorm Kescher noch mal ne ordentliche Flucht hin.
> 
> MFG
> FangeNichts5


 

Muss ja ein komischer Brassen gewesen sein|rolleyes.

Beim letzten Nachtangeln hatten David( der, der hier vor ein paar Tagen die 63er Brasse gepostet hatte) jede Nacht so 5 Brassen 50+.
Wir fischten an nem Fluss, wo die Fische wirklich Kraft hatten, da dass dorrt schon fast Forellen tauglich ist.

Die machten schon deutlich mehr Fun, als die, an der Stelle, wo wir sonst fischen.


Ich könnte ihn mal dazu verlieten, mir die Bilder zu schicken, dann würde ich die hier etwas verspätet auch mal posten.


@ Udo: Petri den zun hübschen Fischen.



@Hechters: Ich wünsche deinem Vater ein ganz ganz ganz dickes Petri.
Er sieht wirklich überglücklich aus, das ist ein wunderschöner Fisch.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## welsman (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Das ist mein Rotauge von heute als Beifang beim Spinnen.
Mfg. Welsman


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Das Rotauge ist genial. Steht auch schön im Futter=) Aber warscheinlich eher ein Fang mit dem man an der Spinnrute nicht rechnet wa?

Der Amur ist natürlich auch ein sehr sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Gemini (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ Hecht 1995

Der ist ja makellos, toller Fisch!!!


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dem schließe ich mich an! Was für ein Fisch! Petri! :g


----------



## L-TownPlayer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ähh Timo erstmal petri 
aber wie konntest du auf dem stuhl sitzen der im hintergtrund steht 
da hätte es mich immer glatt ins wasser gehaun


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



welsman schrieb:


> Das ist mein Rotauge von heute als Beifang beim Spinnen.
> Mfg. Welsman


 

Es ist ein Aland und kein Rotauge|rolleyes


----------



## welsman (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Aland und kein Rotauge|rolleyes



Naja man kann sich ja mal vergucken :q


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo muss ja ein richtiges Schleienparadies sein das du da befischt#6.Bei uns mal nee Schleie als Beifang zu haben ist wohl unwahrscheinlicher alsn 6er im Lotto.Aber wieso haben die Brassen und Schleie alle so ein kaputtes Maul bei euch?Ist das Gewässer so klein das sie öfters gefangen werden?Kenne sowas ja von Karpfenfotos aber bei Schlei und Brassen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



fantazia schrieb:


> Petri Udo muss ja ein richtiges Schleienparadies sein das du da befischt#6.Bei uns mal nee Schleie als Beifang zu haben ist wohl unwahrscheinlicher alsn 6er im Lotto.Aber wieso haben die Brassen und Schleie alle so ein kaputtes Maul bei euch?Ist das Gewässer so klein das sie öfters gefangen werden?Kenne sowas ja von Karpfenfotos aber bei Schlei und Brassen noch nie gesehen.


Das sind die Nachwirkungen vom ewigen catchen änd immer wieder releasen!! |uhoh:


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dachte ich mir fast schon nur kannte ich sowas nur bei Karpfen.
Dann muss der See ja mächtig überfischt werden oder sehr klein sein wenn das fast jede Brassen und Schlei hat?Natura habe ich sowas noch nie gesehen in meinen Gewässern hier herrscht zum Glück wenig Angeldruck und wenn jemand was fängt dann wars das hier meist auch für den Fisch c&r betreiben hier die wenigsten.Aber sieht ja schon erschreckend aus muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen.Glaub würden die Fische in meinen Gewässern so aussehen würd ich mir das mit c&r nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen da hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl bei#c.


----------



## deger (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Sehr schön. Brassen ist mein Lieblingsfisch.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ja , das ist der Grund .
Bei uns hier in NL müssen !!! am Vereisgewässer alle Fische zurück gesetzt werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## fantazia (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Das erklärt auch die guten Bestände an den Monsterschleien die du da regelmäßig rausziehst|supergri.Ja nicht nur da sind uns die Jungs aus Nl vorraus.Auch wenn es mir schon reichen würde legal selber entscheiden zu dürfen was ich mit dem Fisch mache den ich fange.Bringt dann natürlich nur was wenn sich auch sons jeder an die Spielregeln hält und nicht mehr als erlaubt entnimmt.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
bei uns am Vereinsgewässer nimmt niemand Fische mit , meist angeln da ja Holländer , die setzten eh alles zurück.
Und für "neue" Angler stehen direkt am Eingang Schilder in drei Sprachen das jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muss..
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Soa ich hab auch mal was zu melden 

Brassen;
4,2kg
68cm
auf Frolic


Bild wird später nachgereicht


----------



## flasha (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!


----------



## Jack2jack (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Auch von mir ein Petri! #6


----------



## Blackfoot (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo!
Schöne Tincas hast Du wieder zum beissen überreden 
können.War am Sonntag mal wieder seit langer Zeit los.
Konnte zwei Schleien von mitte 30cm fangen.Bei der 
geringen Grösse habe ich keine Fotos gemacht.

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Blackfoot schrieb:


> Petri Udo!
> Schöne Tincas hast Du wieder zum beissen überreden
> können.
> Konnte zwei Schleien von mitte 30cm fangen.
> Gruss Tommy!#h



Hi,
die Größe entscheidet nicht 
Sei froh das du die Schleien überlisten konntest.
Ich kenne da Angler die warten unzählige Ansitze bis sie mal eine fangen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Der Karpfren hat ein ganz schön kaputtes Maul...manche Leute können einfach nicht mit Fischen umgehen.....

Petri zu den Fischen, ich beneide dich um deine vielzahl an Schleien


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Heil, Udo.:q

Die Schleie mit dem kaputten Maul(ohne Unterkiefer?), hattest du letztens schon mal . . .:q:q

#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ist leider so das die meisten Fische bei uns ein kaputtes Maul haben , liegt wohl daran das jeder Fisch zurück gesetzt werden muss.
Einige karpfen und auch Schleien sind schon über 20 Jahre im Vereinsgewässer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also ich finde, man sollte mal welche entnehmen. und dann mit frischem Besatz "aufforsten".|kopfkrat

Die Tierchen verkommen langsam zu Spielzeug.:g


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
so einfach lassen sich die Schleien und Karpfen auch nicht fangen.
Ich hatte heute morgen rechts und links neben mir auch ein paar Angler  sitzen , die haben in 3 Stunden keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen.
Aber die meisten angeln ja stur nach ihrem System , wenn ich nach 30 Minuten keinen Biss habe fange ich an das Futter und die Köder zu wechseln , ich bin laufend am ausprobieren.
Bei mir bleibt auch kein Köder länger als 15-  30 Minuten im Wasser , wenn ich da keinen Biss drauf habe werfe ich neu aus oder ändere etwas.
Es ist nicht so einfach wie es scheint 
Ich will ja nicht übertreiben , aber keiner fängt da so viele Schleien wie ich :q
Liegt sicher nicht an meinem Können , es liegt einfach daran das ich laufend etwas ausprobiere.
So manch anderer  ist glücklich wenn er nach 3 Ansitzen mal eine fängt.
Im Moment ist Hanf ( gekocht ) im Futter das besste was es gibt , es dauert keine 5 Minuten und die Fische sind am Platz.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Barsch26 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin

Habe heute um 10 uhr Morgens einen Ca 45 cm großen und ca 2 Kg schweren Karpfen Landen Können, das ist mein erster Karpfen denn ich bis jetzt Landen konnte. Der Karpfen bis auf der Feederute und der Drill hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Barsch26


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dann Petri Heil zum ersten Karpfen.#6


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## TJ. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also das mit den Fischmäulern ist ja echt mal heftig.

Wenn ihr schon alles Zurücksetzten müsst was auch unsinnig ist wenn ein fisch lebensgefährlich verletzt ist warum gibt es dann keine Vorschrift für Schonhaken?
Bei wiederhakenlosen haken sähen die fische sicher nicht so aus

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorbel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri Udo, Soviel wie du fängst kann man dich ja schon beneiden


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dorbel schrieb:


> Petri Udo, Soviel wie du fängst kann man dich ja schon beneiden



Hi,
Danke 
Aber da brauchste mich nicht beneiden , ich bin ja auch viel am und auf dem Wasser , komme auch ca. 200 Tage/Jahr
Wenn du mal in Rente bist hast du auch viel Zeit zum angeln 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Naja ich bin ja noch recht Jung und ich versuche so oft angeln zu gehen wie es nur geht da meine freunde alle angeln fahren wir immer zusammen angeln und da muss man sich nich ander zeitig treffen ich fahre pro monat ca. 20x Angeln und fange nicht mal halb soviel wie du .x


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dorbel schrieb:


> ich fahre pro monat ca. 20x Angeln und fange nicht mal halb soviel wie du .x



Hi,
na , wie du schon schreibst , du bist noch jung 

Ich habe das angeln angefangen als ich ca. 10 jahre alt war , die ersten jahre habe ich auch nicht sooooo viel gefangen , das ist normal.
Ich angele jetzt schon fast 40 jahre , es wäre ja schlimm wenn ich nichts dazu gelernt hätte |supergri
Wird schon alles werden , probiere einfach viel aus , teste verschiedene Köder und Montagen , irgendwann passt schon alles und du fängst auch deine Fische.

Gruß Udo


----------



## TJ. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@udo
ich bin ja nicht gegen das zurocksetzen da hast du nivh falsch verstanden dennoch kann es vorkommen,dass bei gewissen angelmethoden die fische schlucken oder im kiemenbereich verlezt sind in sochen fällen das meinte ich auch mit verletzt. klar beim angeln mit haarmontage ect ist das risiko gering bis 0 aber es gibt auch andere methoden  und fische.

und von schonendem umgang kann man bei den armen fischen sicher nicht reden

gruß thomas


----------



## the-big-o (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mein erster Karpfen und meine erste Schleie, bei meiner ersten Angelsession ein einem Naturgewässer und mit Fischereischein. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie aus dem Stolz ich war  
Gefangen beide auf Mais-Maden Kombi mit Feeder-Schlaufenmontage und Schwingspitze.

Btw. Tut mir wahnsinnig Leid, dass ich beides mal so steif schaue, beim einen war ich noch totmüde, beim anderen einfach nur zu Happy...was dabei rauskam sieht man ja


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
meinen Glückwunsch .
Über welchen Fisch hast du dich denn mehr gefreut ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## the-big-o (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meinen Glückwunsch .
> Über welchen Fisch hast du dich denn mehr gefreut ?
> Gruß Udo



Hey,

Vielen Dank!  ..ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich über den Karpfen mehr gefreut, war seit langem mein Wunsch einen an die ANgel zu bekommen.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
die Schleie ist ansich aber hochwertiger einzuschätzen.
Karpfen fängt man ja schon mal öfter , aber so eine Schleie ist bei vielen Anglern etwas besonnderes.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dass is natürlich super 
Schleien fängst du SAU selten ( an normalen gewässern + ausgenommen Udo ) 
aber Petri


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zu den Fischen.
Mir wäre es wohl auch so wie Dir gegangen, denn Schleien fängt man ja eh schon genug als Beifang, aber Karpfen sind ja eher selten.


----------



## Udo561 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen.
> Mir wäre es wohl auch so wie Dir gegangen, denn Schleien fängt man ja eh schon genug als Beifang, aber Karpfen sind ja eher selten.



Hi,
du glücklicher |supergri
Ich kenne Angler die sitzen viele Tage an um mal eine Schleie zu fangen und wenns mal klappt hat die gerade 25-30 cm.

Da sind Karpfen um einiges leichter zu überlisten , aber es kommt wie immer aufs Gewässer an.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Stimmt schon. 
Meinen letzten Karpfen hatte ich glaube ich vor vielen Jahren als Beifang. Da hatte ich mal Frühstücksfleisch auf Aal versucht und was biss, ein Karpfen. Danach evt. noch mal einen, keine Ahnung. Auf der Senke schon eher mal einen, aber das ist ja auch bei den Schleien und Hechten so, die lassen sich ja auch gerne mal senken. 

Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich es auch nur einmal in den letzten 10 Jahren gezielt auf Karpfen versucht habe. Die interessieren mich einfach kaum. Satzkarpfen an der Feederrute oder an der Stippe wäre ja noch interessant, aber diese fett gefütterten Viecher, naja.

Schleien hingegen sind eben als Beifang sehr häufig. 1/2 Tauwurm am 6er oder 8er Haken, 3-8g Pose (bei mir 3-4g, beim Kumpel eben 8g) mit Knicklicht auf Aal und wenn der Biss vorsichtig ist hat man meist einen Aal, ist der Biss schnell und ohne große Vorsicht, dann ist es meist eine Schleie. Letztes Jahr hat mein Kumpel einmal gefragt was wohl los sei, keine Schleie als Beifang, das sei mal was ganz neues.

Auch beim Stippen gehen sie gerne mal ran. Erst sind die Brassen da und man kann die gut fangen, und wenn man einige gefangen hat und dann auf einmal einen Kämpfer dran hat, dann sind es meist Schleien. 

Selbst wenn wir vom Ferienpass aus Schnupperangeln haben wird fast immer eine Schleie gefangen. Das Gerät ist dann oft eher eine Pilkrute/Hechtrute mit Boje, aber da sie trotzdem nicht weit raus kommen bleibt der Köder meist nah am Kanalufer, und genau da sind nun mal die Schleien. Wenn es demnächst wärmer wird kann man sie vermutlich auch beim Spinnfischen wieder alle paar Meter abhauen sehen wenn sie aus dem Kraut flüchten.  Wobei die Größe da auch eher im 30er Bereich liegt, aber die Bedingungen für die natürliche Vermehrung sind einfach ideal für die, und daher ist der Bestand von Natur aus sehr gut.


----------



## Krüger82 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War gestern und heute an der eider feedern! Gestern 25 brassen mit einem gesamtgewicht von 25kg! Heute leider nur 7 brassen, eine güster und ein flußbarsch!!! Heute lag das gewicht bei 3,8kg!! Habe zwei verschiedene spots probiert!!! Der um einiges tiefere hat viel besseren fisch gebracht!!! Werde morgen noch mal zu der stelle von gestern und versuchen schöne brassen zu überlisten!!!

Mfg


----------



## feedermaster (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

eine frage ,
darf man in holland hältern oder warum sind das zwei karpfen ????
aber sonst petri zu den schönen fischen


----------



## theundertaker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Der Udo fängt Fische wie nix  Soviele kriegt man noch nicht mal beim Fischhändler XD War n Doppelrun...ich stelle mir das echt total geil vor...zwei Anschläge...eine Rute zwischen den Beinen, eine in der Hand und am Drillen wie n Verrückter...bestimmt n Bild für die Götter XD


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Der Udo fängt Fische wie nix  War n Doppelrun...ich stelle mir das echt total geil vor...zwei Anschläge...eine Rute zwischen den Beinen, eine in der Hand und am Drillen wie n Verrückter...bestimmt n Bild für die Götter XD



Hi Thomas ,
ja , war nicht so einfach , erst mal beide Fische weg vom Schilf ziehen , dann erst mal austesten welcher schwerer ist |supergri
Der musste zuerst raus , aber die ganze Zeit beide Ruten in der Hand und abwechseld drillen 
Ich kauf mir doch noch ne e-Rolle |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## feedermaster (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

aso dann ist ja gut.
ja e-rollen haben schon was kosten nur was mehr als normale rollen.
ein bekannter von mir war mal an nem forellenpuff mit zwei ruten.
doppelbiss und dann hat der nur mit einer gedrillt dann ide andere.
ein angler der da war wollte den anzeigen weil der die fische nicht artgerecht behandelt oder so.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



feedermaster schrieb:


> ja e-rollen haben schon was kosten nur was mehr als normale rollen.
> .



Hi,
das mit den e-Rollen war ein Witz :q
Ich bin gegen High Tec beim angeln , das geht auch ohne 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



feedermaster schrieb:


> eine frage ,
> darf man in holland hältern oder warum sind das zwei karpfen ????
> aber sonst petri zu den schönen fischen




Warum sollte man es nicht dürfen?
Ist wie in Deutschland, solange der Setzkescher groß genug ist kann man locker hältern. Nur das es in Holland halt jeder macht. Bei mir im Verein gibt es halt die Regel nicht mehr wie 20 Kg pro Setzkescher, bei einigen Wettfischen sind das 25 Kg, aber wer nicht hältert fällt da schon eher negativ auf. Und am schlimmsten ist da der Ruf von Russen und Deutschen, denn die sind dafür bekannt das sie alles abschlagen. Nicht umsonst sind die Schilder mit Angeln verboten, ect. nur in zwei Sprachen am Wasser, deutsch und russisch. Naja ab und an auch in englisch für Gäste aus anderen Ländern, aber das eher als Info.

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Udo echt klasse Fisch ! wie immer xD


----------



## Udo561 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
Danke .
Gruß Udo


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So viele und schöne Fische wie du fängst ist ja fast schon auf ProfiBlinker Ebene


----------



## Allex (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,

war heute morgen 4 Stunden Pickern - das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 

Gruß Alex

PS: Die größte Brasse heute wog knapp 4Kilo und war nochmal ein ganzes Stück größer als die größte im Kescher, sie ist mir aber noch vor dem Photoshooting aus den Händern gerutscht und zurück ins Wasser geflogen #q


----------



## StyleWarz (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Klasse Fänge! Besonders Udo zieht hier ja ganz schön ab mit den vielen tollen Schleien...Wenn ich doch auch nur ma solch kapitale exemplare fangen würd


----------



## the-big-o (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo Leute.

war heute (mein zweites mal überhaupt) an einem Baggersee in Dillingen und hatte gleich ein im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Dickes Ding am Band. 
Hatte nach etwa 2 Stunden einen sehr vorsichtigen Biss auf meiner Schwingspitzenrute (10 - 45g, 0,25er, 8er Haken, 1 Maiskorn + 2 Maden), der sich nach dem Anschlag jedoch als ein ganz hartes Schwein herausstellte . Der Fisch zog mir ca 3/4 der Schnur von der Rolle (Lidl Freilaufrolle ) und spazierte einmal quer durch den ganzen See ehe ich ihn nach einer halben Stunde zum ersten mal zu Gesicht bekam..und dieser Anblick versetzte mich in eine Art Schock-Zustand. 3 Meter vor mir, am anderen Ende der Schnur, kämpfte ein ca 90 cm langer Graskarpfen :k. Dass das zu schön sein konnte um wahr zu sein, wurde mir spätestens bei der Landung bewusst. Wie sich herausstellte war mein Kescher natürlich 20 Größen zu klein für den Fisch und die Stelle war nicht gerade freundlich Handlandungen gegenüber. Da mir allerdings nichts anderes übrig blieb, versuchte ich den Fisch irgendwie an Land zu tragen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Eine Handbewegung und drei Karpfen-Kopfschläge  später, zog Free Willy samt 8er Haken wieder seine Runden im See #q 
Naja, wenigstens gab es 1 Stunde später einen tollen "Trostpreis" in Form meines 2. Karpfens  :m


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



the-big-o schrieb:


> am anderen Ende der Schnur, kämpfte ein ca 90 cm langer Graskarpfen :k. Dass das zu schön sein konnte um wahr zu sein, wurde mir spätestens bei der Landung bewusst. Wie sich herausstellte war mein Kescher natürlich 20 Größen zu klein für den Fisch




Hi,
schade , aber mit einem neuen größeren Kescher klappt es vielleicht beim nächsten Mal , bist ja zumindest nicht Schneider geblieben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## heavymetalfisher (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute morgen gings raus mit der matchrute an den See,eig auf Rotaugen uns Barsch so gegen halb 10 Biss dann Ein karpfen auf 3Maden|supergri mein Erster Karpfen|supergri


----------



## the-big-o (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



heavymetalfisher schrieb:


> Heute morgen gings raus mit der matchrute an den See,eig auf Rotaugen uns Barsch so gegen halb 10 Biss dann Ein karpfen auf 3Maden|supergri mein Erster Karpfen|supergri




Glückwunsch, sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Udo, die Schleien hast du schon 3x gefangen, oder?


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
nee, ich glaube die nicht 
So klein ist unser Gewässer nun auch mal wieder nicht.
Und selbst wenn ich sie schon 3 mal gefangen hätte , ich würde versuchen sie auch noch weitere Male zu fangen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## padotcom (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Giebel oder Karausche, würd ich sagen.

Petri Heil!
Echt tolle Fische!


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



padotcom schrieb:


> Giebel oder Karausche, würd ich sagen.
> 
> Petri Heil!
> Echt tolle Fische!



Hi Danke ,
war aber sehr Goldfarben und ca. 50 cm 
Ich dachte Karauschen wären anders in der Farbe , Giebel kenn ich eh nicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schöne *Karausche* Udo.#6

Die haste aber das erste mal dabei.


#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi Danke ,
> war aber sehr Goldfarben und ca. 50 cm
> *Ich dachte Karauschen wären anders in der Farbe* , Giebel kenn ich eh nicht :q
> Gruß Udo




Karauschen gibt es von sibrig, über gold bis fast schwarz.

Auch bei Gurgel zu shen:

http://www.google.de/images?q=Karau...73&prmd=i&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi Andi 
also doch Karausche, ich kenne die von der Farbe her etwas anders.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja Karausche.

Der Volksmund unterscheidet auch noch nach Aussehen und Form:

z.B.: Goldkarausche, Moorkarausche, Tellerkarausche . . usw.

#h#h#h#h


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ok , Danke .
Und ich dachte schon an eine neue Fischart :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
heute war der Wurm drin , fast 3 Stunden am Wasser und nur eine Schleie , in der zeit fange ich sonst 2-4 und noch einen Karpfen.
Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat .
Gestern Abend mit dem Boot auf Raubfisch , genau das gleiche , nichts , nicht einen Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## hf22 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin, Moin, bin mit dem heutigen Tag zufrieden, in 3 Stunden 18 Fische mit einem Gesammtgewicht von 19340 GR gefangen und Gutes wetter gehabt.


----------



## jungangler 93 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

haste bilder?
also 19 kilo in 3 stunden ist schon ne nummer


----------



## Meteraal (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Letzte Nacht netter Beifang beim Aalangeln. Endlich mal wieder mal ne Schleie. Ist in dem Gewässer sehr selten, wenn man jedoch eine fängt, dann ist es eine Gute ( wie diese!).#6


----------



## DerStipper (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mittwoch 3 Minibarben von 23-40cm und einen dicke verhaun=(
Donnerstag 2 Minibarben von 16 und 42cm und eine schöne im Drill kurz vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Allex (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute war der Wurm drin , fast 3 Stunden am Wasser und nur eine Schleie , in der zeit fange ich sonst 2-4 und noch einen Karpfen.
> Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat .
> Gestern Abend mit dem Boot auf Raubfisch , genau das gleiche , nichts , nicht einen Zander.
> Gruß Udo



Bei deinen üblichen "Massenfängen" bestimmt ein wahrer Schock, wenn mal "nur" eine Schleie beisst 

Vielleicht lag es ja an der Hitze?
Oder war's in Holland nicht ganz so warm?

MfG Alex


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Allex schrieb:


> Bei deinen üblichen "Massenfängen" bestimmt ein wahrer Schock, wenn mal "nur" eine Schleie beisst
> Vielleicht lag es ja an der Hitze?
> MfG Alex



Hi Alex,
ja , genau daran lag es , unser Vereinsgewässer hat sich in den letzten 7 Tagen um fast 10 Grad erwärmt.
Müssen die Fische auch erst mal wegstecken.
Selbst die Maas hat schon 24 Grad 
Gruß Udo


----------



## hf22 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute an der Weser, 4Std. "NUR" 13860 Gramm .


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

und wieder keine bilder?


----------



## dodo12 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ich war zusammen mit einem Freund an diesem Wochenende auch erfolgreich! Neben ein paar Forellen, ging erst mir, dann eine Nacht später der gleiche Stör an den Haken. Der arme.  Gewässer ist ein Privatsee! 
mein Freund konnte neben 4 Forellen aber auch noch dicke Karasuchen und einen Spiegler überlisten.




Dann eine Nacht später:




Der Karpfen:




Und eine von den vielen Karauschen:




Den Trip werden wir auf jeden Fall bald wiederholen!


----------



## hf22 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wenn ich Angel kann ich nicht auch noch Fotografieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



hf22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Angel kann ich nicht auch noch Fotografieren.




Aber hinterher, beim Wiegen . . .|supergri


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Petri. Nach der Anzahl der Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie dürfte es sich hier eher um einen Giebel handeln...#h




So sehe ich das auch.#6

Auf dem Bild zähle ich etwa 28 Schuppen.


Giebel - 27 bis 32 Schuppen

Karausche - mindestens 32 Schuppen

Falls ausgenommen, ist auch das Bauchfell ein Hinweis. Bei der Karausche ist es hell, beim Giebel schwarz.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
läuft schlecht im Moment , heute früh 1 Schleie , 1 kleiner Karpfen und 1 Brasse.
Bilder folgen , die Cam liegt noch im Auto.
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



hf22 schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, bin mit dem heutigen Tag zufrieden, in 3 Stunden 18 Fische mit einem Gesammtgewicht von 19340 GR gefangen und Gutes wetter gehabt.





jungangler 93 schrieb:


> haste bilder?
> also 19 kilo in 3 stunden ist schon ne nummer





hf22 schrieb:


> Heute an der Weser, 4Std. "NUR" 13860 Gramm .





jungangler 93 schrieb:


> und wieder keine bilder?





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber hinterher, beim Wiegen . . .|supergri
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Für so unrealistisch halte ich seine Fänge gar nicht.

Bei meinem letzten Feederansitz mit 6 Barben (waren keine ü60 dabei), hatte die Größte auch ein Gewicht von 1900g. Rechnen wir mal im Mittel mit 1500g, so macht das auch schon 9000g.

Dann noch 3 Brassen dabei, wovon die Größte 2660g hatte, die Mittlere 2250g und die Kleine geschätzt 1500g. Macht zusammen etwa 6400g.

Gibt zusammen dann auch 15400g + 8 Grundeln a 20g = *15560g*.

Ich bin zwar den ganzen Tag am Wasser gewesen, aber wenn er nur zur Beisszeit ansitzt, kann er auch in wenigen Stunden die Fische rausholen.

edit:


hf22 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Angel kann ich nicht auch noch  Fotografieren.


Digitalkamera + Stativ + Selbstauslöser!! |znaika:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> edit:
> 
> Digitalkamera + Stativ + Selbstauslöser!! |znaika:




Na sag ich doch. Hinterher wenn mit Setzkescher, ansonsten zwischendurch mit Stativ.

Das interessanteste an einem Fangtrööt sind die Fangfotos und nicht die Zahlen.

Das Gewicht ist machbar.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Patrick S. (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern der Hitze gestrotzt und ab an den See...

Ergebnis :

Einen Barsch (120g /22cm )
Brasse ( 160g / 25cm )
Rotauge ( 220g / 28cm )
Brasse ( 290g / 31cm )

War ok für diese Wetterverhältnisse. Es wäre aber weitaus mehr drin gewesen, aber ich möchte nicht zuviel nehmen.#h


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage, speziell an Udo gerichtet, aber die anderen dürfen auch gerne antworten ;-).
Bei mir im Fluss an einer Stelle (unfefähr 10m breit mittelstrake Strömung bis zu 2,5m tief mit vielen Bäumen) seh ich immer am Ufer richtig schöne Schleien herumschwimmen. Letztes Jahr habe ich dort die Karpfen gesehen richtige Brocken, dieses Jahr habe ich nur ein paa sehr sehr kleine gesehen. Und zwar wollte ich dort mal auf Schleie und Karpfen angeln. Fütterst du dort jeden Tag an oder nur 1-2 Tage vorher? Was fütterst du an? Wie ich gehört habe angelnst du oft mit Pellets. Ich kenne mich da garnicht aus wie groß sind die was für welche, also welche müsste ich kaufen, oder sind auch 16mm Boilies effektive? Wenn ich die Fische am Ufer sehe soll ich dort auch angeln, oder lieber etwas weiter raus? Fischt du die Köder am Haar? Welche Hakengröße? So ich denke das war erstmal alles, aber falls dir (euch) noch etwas dazu einfällt, dann einfach bitte hier rein schreiben


MfG


----------



## Udo561 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
ich füttere nur während des Angelns an , angele mit Futterspirale.
Auf karpfen und Schleie füttere ich zum größten Teil Partikel , eine  Mischung aus Mais, Hanf und kleinen 4 mm Pellets , das wird mit normalem  Grundfutter gemischt.
An den Haarhaken , Größe 4-6 kommt dann ein Pellet der Größe 16 mm , ist  für die Schleien kein Problem , die packen sich selbst 20 mm Pellets.
Schleien gehen auch auf Boilies , hatte da auch schon gute Erfolge mit  Tigernuss/Hanfboilie.
Ich lege meine Montage immer direkt ans Schilf oder neben ein  Seerosenfeld , nicht weiter als 2-3 Meter vom Ufer weg.

Besste Zeit auf Schleie ist bei mir am Gewässer von 6-8 Uhr .
Wichtig ist aber das du vorher mal beobachtest wo die Fressstrasse der Schleien liegt , Schleien legen meist den selben Weg zurück.

Auf Karpfen angele ich genau so wie auf Schleien , selbe Montage , gleiches Futter.
Hatte heute Früh innerhalb von 2 Stunden wieder 3 Karpfen fangen können 

Aber dir werden sicher noch die Karpfen und Schleienprofis antworten ,  die haben mehr Ahnung als ich.|supergri


Mein Futter für die Futterspirale sieht so aus.

Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

JAJA die Profis, du bist da ja nur ein Anfänger, denn du fängst ja keine Karpfen und keine Schlein. Also die Schleinen sind mehrmals an meinem Platz vorbei geschwommen runter und hoch. Aber vorne am Ufer sind keine Unterschlümpfe nur 5m weiter. Das Problem ist, dass ich die Karpfen aber weiter weg beobachten konnte. Ich will aber Karpfen und Schleie gleichzeitig angeln, hast du da ein Tipp? Was sind das für Pellets, oder gibts da keine Gescmacksrichtungen? Ich nehme an die Karpfen fängst du ja auch mit diesen Pellets. Wie lange halten sie denn am Haken? Und was kostet so eine Futtermischung inkl. Hakenköder für 3 Tage? Wieviel brauch ich da? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wo ich anfüttern soll. Dort wo ich angeln wollte ist eine Wiese und vorne im Wasser sind keine Unterschlüpfe aber wie beschrieben schwimmen dort die Schleinen. Weiter links kommen Bäume. Wenn man noch weiter links geht (50m) da habe ich letztes Jahr die Karpfen gesehen. Dieses Jahr nur ganz ganz kleine beim Feedern vorne am Ufer, auch in der Nähe von der Wiese (50m). So wie kann ich das kombinieren, meinst du wenn ich an einer Stelle anfütter also da an der Wiese direckt an den Bäumen kommen da Schleien und Karpfen hin ? Ich glaub beim ersten Ansitz geht man leer aus, denn die Fische müssen sich doch erst ans Futter gewöhnen bzw. es erstmal finden?


Udo ich habe noch eine Bitte an dich. Ich kenn mich da mal garnichts aus, deswegen frage ich dich, ob du mir hier von der Seite bei den Futtermitteln eine Mischung zusammenstellen kannst, die deiner Meinung nach fängig ist. Jetzt sagst du bestimmt sei aber nicht enttäuscht wenn sie hinterher nichts fängt, nein bin ich dann nicht, schließlich habe ich dich danach gefragt! Wäre nett und toll uns super ;-) wenn du das machen könntest. http://www.angel-shop-leichlingen.de/


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War gerade auf Barbe angeln. Mega Biss angeschlagen und hing auch. 2 Meter eingeholt sack wieder ab. Immer das gleiche. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass sie so ein komisches Maul haben und der Haken sich nicht richtig hakt xD Naja ich denke mir jeder Fisch brauch seine Chance


----------



## Blackfoot (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dickes Petri Udo!

Gruss Tommy!#h


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> War gerade auf Barbe angeln. Mega Biss angeschlagen und hing auch. 2 Meter eingeholt sack wieder ab. Immer das gleiche. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass sie so ein komisches Maul haben und der Haken sich nicht richtig hakt xD Naja ich denke mir jeder Fisch brauch seine Chance




Wo angelst du denn auf Barbe? In der Wupper?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Jop in der Wupper. Gibts ein paa gute Stellen dort.


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Jop in der Wupper. Gibts ein paa gute Stellen dort.



Warste Feedern? Haste mal lust zusammen loszugehen? Gibts bei euch Tageskarten?


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

11 Barben, 1 Brasse 0 Grundeln! Alles keine Riesen. Paar Fische hab ich noch verloren, der Platz hat im Uferbereich zu viele tödliche Steine, muss mir da was einfallen lassen.

Bilder hab ich keine, aber ein Video von 2 Barbenbissen innerhalb <2 Minuten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DybUei3kEqk


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@ DerStipper  Ja Lust hätte ich, aber leider gibt es nur Jahreskarten d.h. du müsstest in den Vereineintretetn. Oder du kommst einfach so mit ich angeln mit 1 Rute die andere kannst du dir mitbringen ;-) wenn jemand kommt, dann sind das für den Moment meine Ruten xD


----------



## luger-2006 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Udo

Ist das irgendein Spezial-Hanf oder kostet der in NL so viel?;+
Ich zahle bei uns im Tierhandel gerade mal 1,50 pro KG.

Lg Luger


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Vo dem Hanf aus Holland werden die fische high. Was meinste warum die an dem sein Haken beißen. XD


----------



## luger-2006 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht :q


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Weist du was das gute an der Sache ist. Wie man weis machen Drogen süchtig, deswegen fängt er auch regelmäßig die Fische. Aber einestages sind die alle an einer Raucherlunge gestorben und dann fängt er auch keine mehr xD


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zum Fang.
Sind das die Cherrywood Ruten, und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Udo561 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
nee , ist normaler Hanf , allerdings geröstet .
Der riecht viel intensiver als ungerösteter Hanf.

Zu den Ruten ,
das sind Billigruten zu 20 Euro das Stück , ich brauche keine High  Techruten , fange auch so ganz gut .:q

Sind allerdings teurer geworden , ich habe 2 Ruten noch für 39,95 Euro bekommen. 

Gruß udo

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ajesti-Carp-12ft-275lb-PAARPREIS_p8026_x2.htm


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich weis das Angebot hatte ich auch gesehen. Muss ja nicht immer High tech sein. Außerdem fängt man damit nich erheblich mehr.


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang.
> Sind das die Cherrywood Ruten, und wenn ja, welche?


Ja, das sind die Cherrywoods 2 in 4,50m, falls sich die Frage an mich gerichtet hat! |uhoh:


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ja war sie, danke für die Antwort. Die 2 sind die 150g Versionen, richtig? Ich frage weil die Cherrywood ja als harte Bretter gelten, aber die sehen nicht nach einem steifen Brett aus. Netter Film.


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ja war sie, danke für die Antwort. Die 2 sind die 150g Versionen, richtig? Ich frage weil die Cherrywood ja als harte Bretter gelten, aber die sehen nicht nach einem steifen Brett aus. Netter Film.


Japp, die Cherrywood 2 hat bis 150g Wurfgewicht. Angele mit 150er Körben + Futter, brauche aber nicht auskeulen, sondern schwinge die Montage seitlich ein, so dass ich 30-35m vom Ufer entfernt angele. Das reicht vollkommen aus.

Das Filmchen ist nur mal zum testen gewesen. Filme jetzt mal öfters bei paar Angeltrips und am Ende der Angelsaison mach ich mir als Erinnerung nen Sammelvideo von 2010. Finde das fluffiger als lediglich die Bilder in Ordnern zu sammeln.


----------



## DerStipper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> 11 Barben, 1 Brasse 0 Grundeln! Alles keine Riesen. Paar Fische hab ich noch verloren, der Platz hat im Uferbereich zu viele tödliche Steine, muss mir da was einfallen lassen.
> 
> Bilder hab ich keine, aber ein Video von 2 Barbenbissen innerhalb <2 Minuten: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DybUei3kEqk



Cooles Video das Lied ist richtig gut=)


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute nochmal on tour, konnte 10 Barben, 1 Brassen und 10(!!) Grundeln fangen. Die Barben waren im Schnitt so 50cm (die Größte 65cm), das sind aber rund 10cm weniger als im letzten Jahr. Naja, wird hoffentlich noch was mit größeren Kalibern. 
Meine Freunde die Grundeln bissen auch wie doof auf Maden sowie auf Maden/Mais und das auch bei einer gewissen Wurfdistanz. Die Bisse kamen aber erst gegen späten Nachmittag, Barbenbisse blieben dann aus. Entweder haben die Grundeln die Barben verdrängt oder es waren keine Barben mehr am Platz, so dass die Grundeln "freie Bahn" auf meine Köder hatten. Wer weiß das schon....

Bilder heute mal ohne Fänger, wollte nicht die Kamera mit Stativ in der knallen Sonne dauerhaft stehen lassen. Nicht das da was kaputt geht dran. 
*
65er #6*




*55er*




*Eine Kleine*



*
Dickste Grundel des Tages #d*




*Das "Werkzeug" *


 


Gruß
LD


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War eben auch ein bisschen feedern mit einem Angelfreund. Konnte nach unendlich vielen Bissen dann 3 Nasen von 46,46 und 42cm überlisten Fangbericht und fotos kommen morgen.


MfG


----------



## Dunraven (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zu den Fängen.
Ich war auch so 2 3/4 Stunden an einem Kanal zum feedern und hatte am Ende 14,5 Kg Brassen im Setzkescher.


----------



## nerdwuermle (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

petri den fängern, speziell @lahndöbel. 10 barben sind schon ne feine sache!


----------



## nerdwuermle (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

elbe
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3000543&postcount=1277


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute mit einem ex-Studentenkollege bisschen am Rhein feedern, eigentlich wollten wir zackzack paar Barben fangen. War aber alles kacke.

Angefangen mit einem halben Liter Maden den er besorgt hatte. Diese waren nicht, wie bei meinen sonstigen Feedertrips, zuvor eine Nacht in Parmesankäse eingeeimert. Hoffte aber trotzdem auf gute Ergebnisse am Wasser, so den gravierenden Unterschied wird es ja wohl nicht machen. Beim ankommen am Angelplatz stellte sich aber dann heraus, dass alle Maden (bis auf 12 vielleicht) tot sind. Waren auch nicht mehr zum Leben zu bringen. Ärgerlich. Hatten aber zum Glück noch eine Büchse lebende Maden dabei, so dass wenigstens der Haken mit zappelnden Maden bestückt werden konnte.

Dann war da noch der Turbowind der heute ging und ziemlich genervt hat, ein Seegang wie im Atlantik, sowie die ganzen Äste, Stöcke, Bäume und sonstiger Kram den wohl der Sturm gestern ins Wasser befördert hatte. Deshalb hab ich dann teilweise nur mit einer Rute gefischt, ansonsten wäre eine Verworschtelung der Schnüre mehrfach geschehen.

Gefangen wurden nur 4 schleimige Klodeckel, alles so Durchschnittsgrößen, ebenso etliche Grundeln. Barbus Barbus war keine zu verhaften. |gr:



 

 


Brasse Nummer 4 durfte ohne Fotoshoot wieder ins Wasser, da gerade eine Tür in meine zweite Angel getrieben ist und ich diese retten musste. |uhoh:


----------



## BMG619 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Vorgestern um ca. 5:15 Uhr hat noch ein Brassen auf meinen Ananas Pop-Up gebissen. Der Brassen hat 59cm und ist dadurch mein PB Brassen. Karpfen wollten leider nicht beißen


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



BMG619 schrieb:


> Vorgestern um ca. 5:15 Uhr hat noch ein Brassen auf meinen Ananas Pop-Up gebissen. Der Brassen hat 59cm und ist dadurch mein PB Brassen. Karpfen wollten leider nicht beißen



Hi,
Glückwunsch , sieht doch schon ganz passabel aus #6
Um deinen PB zu optimieren solltest du mal in Holland auf Brassen angeln 
Bei uns sind Brassen zwischen 50-60 cm gute durchschnittliche Brassen :q
Aber ich habe hier auch ein Traumgewässer für Schleien und Brassen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## atzelupe (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

hi udo 


dann lad mich doch ma nen wochenende zu deinem traumgewässer ein


----------



## nerdwuermle (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

traumpuff...


----------



## Udo561 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> traumpuff...



Ohh , ist da wieder einer neidisch :q
Gibt Tageskarten für das Gewässer , ist für jeden zugänglich 

Heute wieder 3 Karpfen , 2 Schleien und einige Brassen an den Haken bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorbel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Glückwunsch , sieht doch schon ganz passabel aus #6
> Um deinen PB zu optimieren solltest du mal in Holland auf Brassen angeln
> Bei uns sind Brassen zwischen 50-60 cm gute durchschnittliche Brassen :q
> ...





Schöne Brassen Bei uns  gehen Täglich als beifänge 70er-80er Rauf die haben alle 3-6Kg


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern bisschen am Rhein gefeedert, konnte dabei 4 Barben (35, 47, 54, 61), 1 Brasse (53) und einige Grundeln fangen. Mehr ging irgendwie nicht, habe auch an einem Alternativplatz geangelt, da ich dort quasi aus dem Kofferraum raus angeln konnte. Hab dem Wetter nicht getraut. Mitangelnder Kollege hat außer Grundeln nichts an die Leine bekommen.



 

 

 

 



Eine Barbe wurde unfotografiert released, da gerade sehr viele Zuschauer um uns rumstanden und ich dann nicht noch mit der Kamera herumhantieren wollte.


----------



## Peter5Pan (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also bei mir liefs Gestern am Rhein super. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis die Brassen am Platz waren, aber dann ab ca. halb 7, haben die im 5 minutentakt gebissen. Hatte ausnahmsweise auch mal meine Cam mit, is halt immer ein bisschen blöd wenn man alleine fischt.

Hier mal stellvertretend ein paar Bilder... mehr hab ich auch gar nich gemacht, war mir einfach zu umständlich...
http://img718.*ih.us/img718/1228/dsc0001qi.th.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/6840/dsc0003byz.th.jpg
http://img844.*ih.us/img844/6500/dsc0005v.th.jpg

Petri allen (un-)erfolgreichen...

edit: Grundeln gabs natürlich auch reichlich...


----------



## BMG619 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hatte beim Pelzer Jugendcamp dieses Jahr 2 Brassen als Beifang. Der erste hatte 64cm und hat auf meinen 24mm Pelzer Baits Blond Witch Boilie gebissen und der zweite auf einen 20mm Neon Yellow Monster Crab Pop-Up von Pelzer Baits


----------



## deger (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ihr füttert Brassen an? Bei uns an der Elbe gibt es Plätze, da wollen wir eigentlich Aal angeln, aber die Brassen...alle 3 Minuten einen Klodeckel. Letztens das Angeln deswegen abgebrochen, da wars zu heftig


----------



## Udo561 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



deger schrieb:


> Ihr füttert Brassen an? Bei uns an der Elbe gibt es Plätze, da wollen wir eigentlich Aal angeln, aber die Brassen...alle 3 Minuten einen Klodeckel. Letztens das Angeln deswegen abgebrochen, da wars zu heftig



Hi,
es gibt viele Angler die gezielt auf Brassen angeln 
Bei uns in Holland am Vereinsgewässer , das eigendlich ein Karpfengewässer ist gibt es Angler die lieber Brassen fangen möchten.
Schleien als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln finde ich ja ok , Brassen muss ich auch nicht unbedingt am Haken haben , lässt sich oft nicht vermeiden da sich die größeren Brassen liebend gerne an Pellets oder Boilies vergreifen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Peter5Pan (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Tag

Ja ich fütter beim Brassenangeln an, wenn nicht, sitzt man da n ganzen Tag und fängt wenn man Glück hat 4-5 Fische (Grundeln ausgenommen). Ich weiß nicht, villeicht gibts am Rhein auch stellen an denen man nicht anfüttern braucht, sowas hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden. 
Eigentlich fisch ich ja auch eher auf Barben, aber manchmal machts mit der Feederrute auch Spaß schöne Brassen zu angeln.

Und zum Angeln abbrechen: Würde ich nie machen, nur weil ich nich mein Zielfisch fang. Ich würde dann eher andere Methoden ausprobieren. In deinem Fall zm Beispiel mit einem kleinen Köderfisch oder so.

Mfg


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War gestern paar Barben ernten, nachdem ich 2x den Platz gewechselt habe. Rhein war sehr schwer zu befischen, Strömung des Todes und halbe Wälder kamen angeschwemmt.

Gab am Ende 6 Barben (Kleinste 25, Größte 58), eine noch verloren als sich das Futterkörbchen festgesetzt hatte. Hab das Sch**ssding nicht mehr losbekommen. Muss mir da jetzt mal was anderes überlegen, anscheinend hält das Gummi vom Futterkorb mehr aus als die Hauptschnur. Das sollte so nicht sein. 

Grundeln waren auch noch aktiv, die Bisse kamen wie immer erst so gegen abend, dafür aber dann zackzack. Brassen waren keine anzutreffen, endlich mal keinen versickten Kescher + Abhakmatte.

Von links nach rechts: Kleinste Barbe, größte Barbe und eine von mittendrin!


----------



## DerStipper (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Muss mir da jetzt mal was anderes überlegen, anscheinend hält das Gummi vom Futterkorb mehr aus als die Hauptschnur. Das sollte so nicht sein.




Mach einfach eine kleine Schlaufe mit dünnerer Monoschnur in den Gummiring, kannst das ganze dann auch nochmal mit Gum puffern.
Die dünne Monoschnur ist dann die Sollbruch stelle bein einem Hänger.
Fische ich eigentlich immer so.

Schöne Bartelträger haste da erwischt.


----------



## Dunraven (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri zum Fang.
In solchen Fällen ist aber die Schlaufenmontage wieder klar im Vorteil. Die Schlaufe für den Korb mit etwas dünnerer Schnur binden und schon hast man das Problem auch behoben. Ansonsten wäre ich schon sauer wenn das Gummi meines Futterkorbes weniger hält als die Hauptschnur. Es hat ja die Hauptbelastung, und von den O-Ringen erwarte ich schon das sie deutlich mehr aushalten als die Hauptschnur. Wenn die weniger aushalten, dann fällt das für mich unter Schrott.


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Mach einfach eine kleine Schlaufe mit dünnerer Monoschnur in den Gummiring, kannst das ganze dann auch nochmal mit Gum puffern.
> Die dünne Monoschnur ist dann die Sollbruch stelle bein einem Hänger.
> Fische ich eigentlich immer so.
> 
> Schöne Bartelträger haste da erwischt.


Ja sowas in der Art hatte ich mir auch gedacht.

Entweder:
a) Gummi ganz weglassen und mit dünner Schnur befestigen.
b) Schnur mit dem Gummi verbinden
c) Eine Sollbruchstelle in das Gummi einbauen (Kerbe o.ä.)

Denke aber ich werde b) wählen, da ich auf das Gummi nicht verzichten möchte, denn wenn man nur Schnur nimmt wird wohl beim auskeulen so mancher Korb unfreiwillig versenkt werden.



Dunraven schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang.
> In solchen Fällen ist aber die Schlaufenmontage wieder klar im Vorteil. Die Schlaufe für den Korb mit etwas dünnerer Schnur binden und schon hast man das Problem auch behoben. Ansonsten wäre ich schon sauer wenn das Gummi meines Futterkorbes weniger hält als die Hauptschnur. Es hat ja die Hauptbelastung, und von den O-Ringen erwarte ich schon das sie deutlich mehr aushalten als die Hauptschnur. Wenn die weniger aushalten, dann fällt das für mich unter Schrott.


Verstehe ich nicht. 

Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich bei einer Schlaufenmontage den Korb an einer dünneren Schnur hängen habe oder ob ich bei einer AT-Montage den Korb an einer dünneren Schnur hängen habe?!

Beim Auswerfen werden bei beiden Montagen die Verbindungsstücke gleich belastet.

Ansonten klär mich bitte auf wie du das konkret meinst.


Gruß
LD


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hallo Boardies.

Endlich kann ich auch mal nen Friedfisch-Fang melden.
Konnte heute eine Traum-Barbe auf die Schuppen legen.
An der Feederrute im Fluss->Ein genialer Drill  
http://img405.*ih.us/i/dsc00751p.jpg/
http://img405.*ih.us/i/dsc00751p.jpg/

http://img8.*ih.us/i/dsc00752wu.jpg/
http://img8.*ih.us/i/dsc00752wu.jpg/

Habe sie nicht gewogen/gemessen. Die schwimmt nämlich wieder. Von daher ist die Freude (meinerseits) noch größer.


----------



## Dunraven (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied ob ich bei einer Schlaufenmontage den Korb an einer dünneren Schnur hängen habe oder ob ich bei einer AT-Montage den Korb an einer dünneren Schnur hängen habe?!
> 
> ...



In dem Fall ist es egal (außer evt. dass das dünne Stück zwischen Gummi und AT irgendwelche Verwicklungen machen könnte, aber keine Ahnung noch nicht versucht. Gibt es keine, dann ist es egal). Ich meinte eher von der Situation her normale AT Montage ohne so eine Sollbruchstelle vs. Schlaufenmontage in die man seine Sollbruchstelle schon von Anfang an eingebaut hat, eben weil das Futterkorbgummi natürlich stärker sein sollte als die Hauptschnur. 

Beide Möglichkeiten gehen. Selbst bei der normalen Schlaufenmontage mit gleich dicker Schnur liegt aber der Vorteil darin das man dort immer noch das Glück haben kann das die Korbschlaufe eben reißt und nicht die Hauptschnur. Im umgekehrten Fall ist sie aber auch so flexibel eben das Stück für den Futterkorb dicker zu wählen um mit dünner Schnur (und damit weniger Widerstand im Wasser) trotzdem schwere Körbe zu werfen, z.B. Schlaufenmontage an 0,30mm Schlagschnujr mit 0,35mm Schnur für den Korb. 

Wie gesagt wenn Du jetzt eine Sollbruchstelle aus dünnerer Schnur einbaust und die macht keine Vertüdellungen, dann ist egal. Ansonsten ist die Schlaufe eben flexibel nach oben und unten und hat den Faktor bei Glück reißt eben (bei gleich starker Schnur) evt. doch nur die mit dem Korb (da die es ja auch ist die am Stein in dem er sitzt reibt und scheuert).


----------



## RheinBarbe (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich werde das alles mal durchtesten beim nächsten Ansitz. Fische mit 0,28er Hauptschnur und zwischen Korb und AT-Boom werde ich 0,25er Mono dranzisseln. 

Vorsichtshalber mal ein paar mehr Körbe mitnehmen..... |rolleyes

Werde berichten....


----------



## DerStipper (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ich werde das alles mal durchtesten beim nächsten Ansitz. Fische mit 0,28er Hauptschnur und zwischen Korb und AT-Boom werde ich 0,25er Mono dranzisseln.
> 
> Vorsichtshalber mal ein paar mehr Körbe mitnehmen..... |rolleyes
> 
> Werde berichten....




Also beim Werfen ist das eigentlich kein Problem. Ich fische am Rhein eine 25er Shimano Technium. Damit Werfe ich locker 180g Körbe+Füllung und hatte im Wurf keinen Abriss.
Bin auf deinen Bericht entspannt.


----------



## Schneidy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heut bei mir vor der "Haustür" am RMD Kanal bisserl Feedern und muss sagen hat nen mords Gaudi gemacht
Hab 5 Brassen um die 4-5 Pfund gefangen dazu mehrere etwas kleinere um die 2 Pfund,zwei schöne Nasen um die 500g
Zudem drei große Rotaugen 35+ diverse Güstern um die 1-1,5 Pfund und ein gescheiten Aland bzw. Nerfling von 1250g und 45cm
Grundeln sowie kleine Plötzen hab ich jetzt net gezählt


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war auch mal wieder los zum Nachtangeln 
Von 20:30 bis 2:00 Köder war ein Mistwurm mit einem Gummimais Korn. Die Aale haben auf Tauwurm gebissen.

Ergebnis:


----------



## RheinBarbe (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heute am Rhein feedern gewesen, war aber alles bisschen komisch. Hatte relativ schnell 4 Barben (alle < 45cm) + einen Ausschlitzer und danach ging gefühlte 100 Stunden (in Echtzeit waren es 8 Stunden) gar nichts mehr. Hab alles mir mögliche probiert, unterschiedliche Wurfweiten, kurze Intervalle des Korbbefüllens, lange Intervalle, Rute öfters mal angehoben und Futterkorb "hopsen" lassen, statisch gefischt, langes Vorfach, kurzes Vorfach, großer Haken, kleiner Haken,....

Die Angelbedingungen waren auch sehr schwierig. Der Rhein hat aktuell unheimlich viel Wasser, tritt ja fast über die Ufer (~50cm fehlen nur noch), war extrem windig und das Wasser war dadurch extrem unruhig (siehe Bild). Ebenso unheimlich viel Grünzeugs rausgeholt, teilweise ganze Plantagen. Alles kein Spaß heute, auch wenn es sehr gut angefangen hatte (2 Fische bissen gleichzeitig).

Naja, hier und da gab es dann noch Grundeln, müssten so 8-10 gewesen sein, habe nicht mitgezählt. 



 

 

 

Eine Barbe hat sich beim Kescher selbst abgehakt, so dass ich die gleich wieder released habe ohne mit an Land zu nehmen und abzulichten.


*Seegang und Seetang* |gr:



 




@*DerStipper*, hab auch mal das mit der _"Sollbruchstelle" _am Körbchen getestet. Dafür 0,25er Mono genommen, 2 Schlaufen geknotet und darein das Gummi des Korbes gehängt. Passt super, hatte allerdings keinen Hänger wo ich die Funktion testen konnte. Bin aber froh drum!


----------



## DerStipper (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> @*DerStipper*, hab auch mal das mit der _"Sollbruchstelle" _am Körbchen getestet. Dafür 0,25er Mono genommen, 2 Schlaufen geknotet und darein das Gummi des Korbes gehängt. Passt super, hatte allerdings keinen Hänger wo ich die Funktion testen konnte. Bin aber froh drum!




Genau so habe ich das gemeint. Habe das auch immer so gefischt und mache ich jetzt auch wieder. Allerdings bei ner 0,25er Hauptschnur mit ner 0,20er Stroft als Sollbruchstelle. Und in der Schlaufenmontage.
Aber wirst sehen, dass das eigentlich prima funktioniert.


----------



## bomber.ch (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War von gestern 16h bis heute früh 9h am Rhein in Leverkusen, dort wo die Wupper einmündet.

So gegen 22:30h eine schöne 55er Brasse auf Wurm gefangen. Ansonsten die üblichen Gründeln, bis Mitternacht um die 10 Stück - heute morgen dann innerhalb von einer Stunde 9.

Selbst 1er Haken haben die Viecher nicht abgeschreckt und leider mußte ich feststellen, daß auch vor Boilies nicht halt gemacht wird auch wenn das Ding so gerade durch die Fressluke passt.

Weiterhin Petri!
-
bomber.ch


----------



## Peter5Pan (6. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich glaub die kleinen Viecher fressen alles, sogar am köderfisch versuchen die rumzuknabbern und bleiben dann am haken hängen. Nur beim spinnen und auf Käse hab ich die noch nich gefangen. Aber kommt bestimmt auch noch.

MfG


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War am Samstag on tour gewesen, da Freitag mein neues Futter gekommen ist. Hat mich dann doch gejuckt und musste das testen. Das kennt ja glaub ich jeder mit neuen Ködern. |supergri

Angefangen hat es gleich mit einer 32er Barbe, gefolgt von einer 50er Brasse. Dann kam wieder ein großes Loch wo nichts außer 12 Tausend Millionen Grundeln ging. Später noch eine 25er Barbe (nicht fotografiert wegen Passantenauflauf), mein erstes Rheinrotauge (27cm) und im dunkeln dann noch eine 50er Barbe. Irgendwie wollen die größeren Kaliber nicht so wirklich. Letztes Jahr war kaum eine Barbe unter 55cm dabei, dieses Jahr bisher fast nur kleines Gemüse. Hoffe das sich das Blatt bald wieder zum Guten wendet. Kollege der mit war hat einen kleinen Rapfen gefangen und 25 Tausend Millionen Grundeln.

"Highlight" war dann noch, dass ich innerhalb von 5 Minuten 3x alles abgerissen habe. Normalerweise ist es dort nicht sehr hängerträchtig, meistens reißt man dort bei einem Angeltrip gar nichts ab. Natürlich alles an der Rolle wo eh schon wenig Schnur drauf war. Das Schlimme waren ja nicht die Abrisse am Wirbelknoten, sondern das es irgendwie beim auswerfen mal PENG! gemacht hat und die Schnur durchgepitcht ist. Hat entweder eine Schlaufe um einen Ring gelegt oder an der Rolle um den Bügel, konnte es nicht genau feststellen. Fakt ist nur, dass dort noch gefühlte 3,50m Schnur drauf sind und man nach dem Auswerfen schon den Spulenboden sieht. Egal, für die Nachtbarbe hat es noch gereicht. 

Das Wasser gefällt mir auch immer noch nicht so dolle, mittlerweile sind es fast 4m, was am Mainzer Pegelmesspunkt sehr hoch ist. Vor 2 Wochen waren es noch 2,3m, somit kann ich meinen eigentlichen Stammplatz nicht befischen.

Nun gut, jetzt erstmal abwarten was mit dem Wasserstand passiert. Das Futter muss ich nochmal bisschen intensiver testen, denke aber es ist in Ordnung um so manchen Fisch auf die Schuppen zu legen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

Achja, habe diesmal ein paar Tiere getötet. Ein armer Mensch hatte mich gefragt ob er nicht mal ein paar Fische bekäme. Hab dann eine Barbe, eine Brasse und ein Rotauge entnommen. Denke ich bin trotzdem noch ein guter Mensch, habe von meinen aktuell 45 Barben in diesem Jahr nur 2 Stück nicht realeased.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mensch Udo.|bigeyes

Hammerteil dat.#6

Petri Heil#h

Du bist doch nicht endgültig übergelaufen zu den Friedfischanglern?:q:q:q


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi,
nee , gestern war ich noch erfolgreich auf Zander unterwegs.
Ich bin morgens meist auf Karpfen und Schleien und abends dann mit dem Boot auf Raubfisch unterwegs, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Gruß Udo


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Lahndöbel heißt dein Futter easy cheesy ?


----------



## DerStipper (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Was eine knaller Schleie. Das ist ja echt nicht mehr normal Udo. Bin mal gespannt ob Borg auch fängt.


----------



## barschkönig (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war am Wochende auch mal unterwegs mit Futterkorb von 17:00 uhr - 1:00 uhr nachts fing ich 20 Brassen alle eine größe um die 30cm:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob Borg auch fängt.



Hi,
ich denke schon , dem traue ich einige Schleien zu 
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> @Lahndöbel heißt dein Futter easy cheesy ?


Nee, erst habe ich mit Barbe Spezial von Mosella + irgendson Feedermix von Angelsport Ofenrohr geangelt (50/50), jetzt angel ich mit dem Allround Grundfutter von NB-Angelsport (12€/20Kg) + Copra Melasse + Vanillepuddingpulver. Alles immer mit bisschen Maden in Parmesankäse angeboten. Wobei ich auch neulich ohne Parmesankäse gefangen habe (erste 70er Barbe in 2010).

Alles fängt irgendwie Fische, deshalb so günstig wie möglich die Futtergeschichte halten. Hauptsache gutes Auflöseverhalten, alles andere ist nahezu sekundär.


----------



## DerStipper (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich denke schon , dem traue ich einige Schleien zu
> Gruß Udo



Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Habt ihr schon abgemacht wann er vorbei kommt?


----------



## Angler9999 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte ja keine Bilder mehr einstellen , aber so ne ü 60 cm Schleie ist auch für mich etwas besonnders.
> Die fange ich auch nicht alle Tage.
> Gruß Udo


 

Sagenhaft Gratuliere UDO

RESPEKT


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Habt ihr schon abgemacht wann er vorbei kommt?



Hi,
nee, noch nix festes .
Wenn er Urlaub hat wollte er mal übers Wochenende vorbei schauen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerStipper (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nee, noch nix festes .
> Wenn er Urlaub hat wollte er mal übers Wochenende vorbei schauen.
> Gruß Udo



Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Schleien ärgern.

So ich war heute Feeder der Bericht kommt später noch.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So ich war heute Feeder der Bericht kommt später noch.[/QUOTE]


|bigeyesBei dem Wetter warst du draußen ?


----------



## DerStipper (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> So ich war heute Feeder der Bericht kommt später noch.


 

|bigeyesBei dem Wetter warst du draußen ?[/QUOTE]


Ach gab nur ab und an kleine Nieselschauer, bin auch nich in Wuppertal sondern bei Eltern. Aber kommt gleich 

Warten


----------



## DerStipper (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Erstmal technische Daten
Rute: Sänger Spirit MP-1 Heavy Feeder
Rolle: Sänger Freilaufrolle
Schnur: Shimano Technium 0,25mm
Montage: Schlaufenmontage
Futter: selbergemischt mit viel Hanf, Mais und Sämerei generell recht grobe Mischung, mit Vanille aromatisiert und wenig Lebenfutter, auf 2kg Futter ca 750g Flusserde


Also der letzte richtige Regen war vorgestern, also dachte ich, dass das Wasser sich vielleicht schon etwas beruhigt hat. Trotzdem packte ich vorsichtshalber noch die 120-160g Körbchen ein.
Am Platz angekommen stellte ich mir die Frage ob ich überhaupt irgendwas fangen würde. Die Mosel sonst so behäbig dahinfließend, hatte sie heute eine Strömung wie ich sie vom Rhein kenne.
Allerdings war das Wasser recht klar aber trotzdem etwas mehr Treibgut als normal im Wasser aber hielt sich in Grenzen.
Futter in 3 Durchgängen durchnässt. Und dabei den Platz aufgebaut.
So erster Probewurf mit 70g. Kein Halten. Naja okay Versuche ich als nächstes 120g. Keine Chance bleibt nicht liegen. Hmm okay dann bei 160g auf ca. 13m Entfernung halt bekommen. In meinen Gedanken ging ich schon wieder als Schneider nach Hause.
Naja egal bis das Futter weg ist habe ich mir also gesagt.:c

Beim ersten Wurf direkt mal die Montage hängen lassen. Fing ja echt gut an. Und ich hatte nurnoch einen 160g Korb dabei.
Okay Montage neugemacht und wieder raus.
Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Fischlein mitnehmen zum Einlegen. Super meine Tüte in die die Fische sollten ist mir dann erstmal direkt weggeflogen#q. Ging ja super weiter.#d
Also hatte ich kein Behältnis mehr in die die gefangenen Fische konnten. Aber naja was für Fische denn?

Und kurze Zeit später ein erstes Ruckeln in der Rutenspitze. Mist... Fehlbiss. So ging es munter weiter. Auf 10 Bisse habe ich 1 Rotauge bekommen. Zwischen drin kam auch mal ein Döbel oder eine Ukulei ans Land.
Dann habe ich den Haken gewechselt. Also einen dünndrähtigen 14er Gamakatsu Haken drauf mit 85cm Vorfach.
Siehe da, es lief. Weniger Fehlbisse. Allerdings immernoch zu viele. Köder waren 2 Maden. Auf 3 Maden endlos viele Fehlbisse auf 4 kaum noch Bisse und wenn dann haben sie nie gesessen.

So nach 9 Rotaugen und 2 Döbeln habe ich einen Kollegen erreicht, der mir eine Plastiktüte vorbeibrachte.

Solangsam ging das Futter auch dem Ende nahe. Also nurnoch alle 2 oder 3 Würfe einen halben Korb Futter eingebracht.
Aber Bisse gab es immernoch zu genüge. Allerdings fast alles Fehlbisse. Dann ein heftiger Biss. Barbe! Großebarbe! Leider war die Bremse zu hart eingestellt. Bis kurz vor den Kescher habe ich sie dann doch noch bekommen. Eine letzte heftige Flucht und sie war weg. Was war passiert? Hakenaufgebogen:c
Hauptfisch war Rotauge also nochmal einen Versuch mit dem Dünndrätigem. Was soll ich sagen. Döbel nummero 3. Wieder so um die 30-35cm. Danach wieder ein Biss bei dem ich erst dachte ich hätte Treibholz in der Schnur. Allerdings schoß die Schnur dann Flussauf und das bei dieser Strömung. Diesmal um die Schwäche des Hakens wissend sanfter gedrillt. Doch scheinbar wieder zu heftig. Der Haken war wieder aufgebogen.#q

So dann bin ich wieder auf den dickdrätigen No-Name Haken umgestiegen.Dadurch kam es dann wieder zu mehr Fehlbissen. Aber ein paar Rotaugen gab es dann doch noch. Ein Vorsichtiges zittern in der Spitze. Ich dachte wieder an ein Rotauge. Weit gefehlt. Denn als nächstes Bog sich die Spitze bis zum Anschlag durch. Mit dem dickeren Haken hatte ich weniger angst im Drill und zerrte die Barbe aus der Strömung. Dann war wieder der Druck weg. Was durfte ich dann sehen? Nein aufgebogen war er nicht, aber gebrochen.#q#q

Barbenverlust Nummero 3. Solangsam verzweifelte ich. Naja was solls wieder einen der dicken Haken drauf. Und siehe da eine halbstarke Barbe so um die 40-45cm bekam frischluft um die Schuppen. Nächster Wurf, nächste Barbe. Diesmal habe ich gemessen 47cm. Geht doch.

Aber das Futter ging gen Ende. Also habe ich mir schnell nochmal Futter und Erde bringen lassen und weiter ging der Spaß. Der Nieselregen ab und an störte mich kaum. Also wieder Futteranmischen und weiter.
Nochmal knapp 1kg Futter. Das sollte nochmal 1,5 Stunden reichen. Nochmal ein paar Rotaugen und ein Döbel um die 35cm.
Ui der erste fitzel Blauerhimmel seit 3 Tagen. Etwas freude machte sich breit. Naja war nur ein kleines Wolkenfenster. Danach wieder grau grau grau. Egal ein Biss. Der hebelte mir direkt die Rute nach unten. Schöner Fisch. Schöne Barbe. Kurzer Drill. Patsch. Vorfachbruch... Was soll ich sagen dann hatte ich die Schnauzevoll und habe gepackt.

Summa sumarum waren es 19-20 Rotaugen, 4 Döbel, 2 Barben und eine Ukulei. Dazu kommen dann noch 4 versemmelte dicke Barben, von denen 2 jetzt leider mit Haken bzw. einem Teil im Maul rum.
Vom Gewicht her waren es so knapp 4 Kilo in 4h. Mit den verlorenen Barben wäre das Gesamtgewicht um einiges höhre gewesen.

Also hätte den Tag nicht so fängig eingeschätzt. Aber die Fische scheinen in bester Beißlaune zu sein. Trotz Hochwasser und angeblich keinem Fisch mehr in der Mosel.

Jetzt weiß ich warum viele auch bei der Feederrute auf das Gewicht achten. Also mein Handgelenk schmerzt richtig. Werde mich wohl mal nach einer leichteren und besser balancierten Rute umgucken.

Also weiterhin Tight Lines!


----------



## Dunraven (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Super meine Tüte in die die Fische sollten ist mir dann erstmal direkt weggeflogen#q. Ging ja super weiter.#d
> Also hatte ich kein Behältnis mehr in die die gefangenen Fische konnten. Aber naja was für Fische denn?




Jetzt haben wir einen Schuldigen für den vermüllte Plätze Thread! :vik:

Petri zum Fang.
Das hat sich ja doch gelohnt. Der gebrochene Haken sollte auch raus sein, wenn es nur ein Teil ist löst der sich leicht.


----------



## Udo561 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Summa sumarum waren es 19-20 Rotaugen, 4 Döbel, 2 Barben und eine Ukulei. Dazu kommen dann noch 4 versemmelte dicke Barben, von denen 2 jetzt leider mit Haken bzw. einem Teil im Maul rum.
> Vom Gewicht her waren es so knapp 4 Kilo in 4h. Mit den verlorenen Barben wäre das Gesamtgewicht um einiges höhre gewesen.
> 
> !


Hi,
Glückwunsch , hatte sich ja gelohnt #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## DerStipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Nene die Tüte war nich mehr am Platz.

Ja hätte nich gedacht, dass da soviel geht. Zu mal der Platz eigentlich auch als unfängig gilt.
Mal gucken ob ich heute bei ähnlichem Wetter wieder gehe.
Weil morgen gehts ab ins Krankenhaus da muss ich ja noch was schaffen


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hey Stipper, wir wollen bunte Bilder sehen! :vik:


----------



## DerStipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Naja bin recht froh, dass ich heute meine Cam vergessen habe.


Bin gerade echt auf 180. War wegen des hohen Wassers und der viel zu  schnellfahrenden Tourischiffe und der damit verbundenen Wellen macht  nich viel Spaß.
Also anderer Platz Fährbereich. Da müssen die Schiffe ja normalerweise langsam fahren.
Also um Punkt 15Uhr fertig mit dem aufbauen.
Futterfertig, das gleiche wie gestern nur mit bisschen weniger Vanille.

So also erste Rute mit dem 160g in die Hauptströmung gelegt. Lief wieder  recht gut. Diesmal ein Größerer Haken als gestern Größe 8 mit 4-5  Maden, wollte mal was größeres. Im 3 Minutentakt Bisse. Und kaum  Fehlbisse. Das erste Rotauge war auch direkt recht stattlich. Danach ein  paar kleinere Rotaugen und die ein odere andere Hasel. Zwischendurch  ein recht heftiger Biss welcher sich dann als 36cm Döbel herausstellte.
So nun knapp 50 Minuten rum und 2 Fische die auch eingelegt werden  sollten im Eimer. Also solangsam mal die 2. Rute fertig machen. Wieder  ein leichtes Zupfen und ein 10cm Ukulei lernte Wasserski fahren.

Naja dann kam eins der tollen Tourischiffe|rolleyes

Naja ich bin ja im Fährbereich was soll passieren die müssen ja langsamer machen. Denkste. In voller Fahrt brettert das sch...teil einfach durch. Und aufeinmal stand ich bis zu den Knien im Wasser. Futtereimer samt allen Maden weg, Jacke weg und von der Rute die ich gerade am fertig machen war Spitze gebrochen. Was noch alles fehlt muss ich mir noch angucken.#q#q#q

Zum Glück hatte ich die Kamera nicht dabei. Sonst wär der dieser tolle Tag noch teurer gewesen.:c:c

Jetzt mal gucken, ob ich da irgendwelche rechtlichen Schritte einleiten kann.


----------



## bream94 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

wenn das Schiff in diesem Gebiet langsamer fahren MUSSTE hast du das recht auf deiner seite#6
ist aber schon ärgerlich .hastu die polizei ö.ä. angerufen?
mfg


----------



## DerStipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



bream94 schrieb:


> wenn das Schiff in diesem Gebiet langsamer fahren MUSSTE hast du das recht auf deiner seite#6
> ist aber schon ärgerlich .hastu die polizei ö.ä. angerufen?
> mfg




Nene muss gleich mal hinfahren. Was hätte es gebracht die direkt anzurufen? Ich meine ist ja keine Sache die akut ist. Ich weiß ja ungefähr wann das Schiff vorbei gekommen ist.
Fahre denke ich gleich mal zu Polizei. Muss aber erstmal auf meinen Dad warten, der jetzt auch schonmal rumfragt wie das aussieht mit Erfolgschancen.

Das ärgerlichste ist aber, dass ich danach nich weiter machen konnte. Hätte gerne noch bis 20 oder 21 Uhr dagesessen. Wetter war ja bisschen besser als gestern und die Fischies haben auch besser gebissen.


----------



## nerdwuermle (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

sorry, aber als flussangler sollte man doch eigentlich wissen, dass man seine utensilien fernab des ufers ablegt...trotzdem mein beileid


----------



## DerStipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> sorry, aber als flussangler sollte man doch eigentlich wissen, dass man seine utensilien fernab des ufers ablegt...trotzdem mein beileid



Geht an der Stelle leider nicht so gut. Aber als Flussangler weiß ich, dass Schiffe in der Fährzone langsamer fahren müssen und somit der Wellenschlag minimiert wird. Was aber nichts geschehen ist.
Allerdings meinten die Cops, dass man da wohl kaum was machen kann. #q


----------



## Bream'er (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War in der letzten zeit mal wieder nacht feedern 
gab einige  schöne brassen doch hab nur  den schönsten fotografieren lassen.


----------



## Dorbel (20. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Wa mal wieder Stippen + Aal Angeln

Beim Stippen ;
7 Rotaugen 15-40Cm
4 Rotfedern 7-20Cm
2 Brassen 30-40
1 Aal 60Cm


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war gestern los zum Brassenangeln

Ergebnis: in 3 Stunden 10 schöne Brassen von 40 - 50 cm:vik:
anbei ein paar Bilder :


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schöne Brassen. Petri Heil.#6

Ich war gestern auch los. Gefangen habe ich nur Minirotaugen und -federn bei knalligem Sonnenschein und Windstille.

Die Fische konnte man nicht gebrauchen (für die Pfanne). Dafür gab`s ein Andenken.

Erster Platz . . .Bild vom Pokal folgt.:q


----------



## Dunraven (21. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich war heute zum Wettfischen.
Ein paar schöne Brassen, dazu mittlere Brassen und kleine Güstern und Rotaugen. Untermaßig waren 2 Barsche und ein 28cm Aland. Reichte mit 7580g ebenfalls für Platz 1 und eine nette kleine Summe. Bilder habe ich leider nicht da das Wiegen ja schnell gehen muss und die ja nur aus dem Setzkescher raus in das Wiegenetzt rein, dann wiegen und schnell zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So wieder zu hause . . .

Beim angeln hatte ich keine Zeit für Fotos.|supergri Bilder von kleinen Rotaugen und -federn machen eh keinen Sinn, kennt ja jeder . . .

Hier die Bilder(ein schöner Fang, auch wenn man die Fische nicht zeigen konnte):

1. Die Übergabe(wenn man Frauen fotografieren lässt#d)

2. Nahaufnahme (am neuen Platz:q)


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schöner Pokal :vik:glückwunsch 

Naja meine lieblings Fische sind die Brassen.
Werde morgen mal wieder losziehen und mein Glück versuchen |rolleyes
Was für Lockstoffe/Aromen verwendet ihr? Bei mir hat Erdbeere sehr gut funktioniert.#6 und als Köder Mistwurm...mit Made läuft da nix .. ausser Rotaugen/federn 

werde morgen mal berichten wie es lief ..


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich sehe immer wieder auf den Fisch und Fang DVD´s wie die Friedfischangler mit Mixern ihr Futter mixen und es anschließend ziehn lassen, so wie sieben und so weiter. Wofür dieser ganze Aufwand? Früher wo ich noch gezielt auf Brassenangeln war habe ich einfach Futter gekauft angemixt in den Futterkorb und ab damit ins Wasser. Das alles an einer einfachen Winkelpicker. Wir haben zu dritt in 4Stunden auch so zwischen 20 und 30 Brassen gefangen. Also meine Frage lohnt sich überhaupt dieser ganze Aufwand? Fängt man dadurch jetzt endlich mehr?


----------



## Bassey (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War das erste mal nach über 10 Jahren wieder an meinem alten Vereinssee (bin vor nem Monat wieder eingetreten) und neben etlichen kleinen Barschen konnte ich diese Dame mit Tauwurm am feinen Schleienhaken und Posenmontage knapp über Grund erwischen!
Zuerst sollte sie in die Pfanne, aber dann dachte ich mir, dass ich so selten Schleien fange, dass sie zu schade ist und lieber wieder schwimmen soll... Vermehr dich schönes Wesen und zwar noch ganz lange!

http://img251.*ih.us/img251/5687/dscf9415.jpg


----------



## DerJonsen (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer wieder auf den Fisch und Fang DVD´s wie die Friedfischangler mit Mixern ihr Futter mixen und es anschließend ziehn lassen, so wie sieben und so weiter. Wofür dieser ganze Aufwand? Früher wo ich noch gezielt auf Brassenangeln war habe ich einfach Futter gekauft angemixt in den Futterkorb und ab damit ins Wasser. Das alles an einer einfachen Winkelpicker. Wir haben zu dritt in 4Stunden auch so zwischen 20 und 30 Brassen gefangen. Also meine Frage lohnt sich überhaupt dieser ganze Aufwand? Fängt man dadurch jetzt endlich mehr?



#6#6

genauso mach ichs auch und fange nach wie vor, sogar mit dem Billigfutter vom Decathlon (das ist echt ********^^), oder irgendnem anderen Futter so ca 2 Euro/kg, halbe Büchse Mais rein, wenn ich Maden ohne Sägem. kaufen konnte auch paar rein und wenn ich viel Lust habe oder es am Fluss ist noch weng Paniermehl oder Erde... fängt und ich muss nich stundenlang kochen, mischen und mir Gedanken machen ob ich die Rezeptur befolgt habe^^


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Erstmal Glückwunsch an unsere Pokalhelden! #6

@SpinnAngler93: Die wollen das Futter möglichst ohne Klumpen halten, da Klumpen im Wasser die kleinen Fischlis satt machen. Da es bei den Jungs meistens um Wettkämpfe geht, also in einer Zeitspanne möglichst viel Fisch fangen, kann das der entscheidende Faktor sein um mehr Fische an die Rute zu bekommen. Für uns normal sterbliche Angler, die wohl auch noch in den reißenden Fluten des Rheins auf Großbarben/-brassen feedern ist es uninteressant ob durch ein paar Futterklümpchen 9 kleine Rotaugen im Umfeld satt geworden sind.

@Bassey: Schöner Fisch, kann ja jetzt noch was wachsen und nächstes Jahr dann im XL-Format (so wie Udos Schleien) nochmal an die Rute gehen.

@DerJonsen: Wenn das "Grundgerüst" im Futter stimmt, fängt jedes Futter. Richtig angemischt, so dass es ein gutes Auflöseverhalten hat ist viel wichtiger. Der Rest ist meiner Ansicht nach nur Glaubenssache, da man das Gegenteil kaum beweisen kann. Bsp: Heute mit Vanillearoma super gefangen, aber hätte man mit einem anderen Aroma an dem Platz, mit der Montage, zu dieser Zeit nicht vielleicht noch mehr (oder weniger) gefangen?

Achja, ich war gestern an einem See, unendlich viele Rotfedern (keine Augen), Flußbarsche und Sonnenbarsche gefangen. Dann kam der Regen + Gewitter und wir haben eingepackt. Der See war für mich auch neu, hatte mit der Matchrute + Maden, Mais, Dendros das ganze kleine Gemüse ergattert. Hat wirklich sehr gut gebissen, aber alles halt nicht für in die Pfannne, wobei manche Rotfedern wirklich schön waren.


----------



## Crankbait (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Achja, ich war gestern an einem See, unendlich viele Rotfedern (keine Augen), Flußbarsche und Sonnenbarsche gefangen. Dann kam der Regen + Gewitter und wir haben eingepackt. Der See war für mich auch neu, hatte mit der Matchrute + Maden, Mais, Dendros das ganze kleine Gemüse ergattert. Hat wirklich sehr gut gebissen, aber alles halt nicht für in die Pfannne, wobei manche Rotfedern wirklich schön waren.



Mir gehts im Moment nicht besser. Tonnenweise Minirotaugen und Grundeln am Main. Der größte Fang die letzten 3 Feederrunden (a 5 Std.) war ein entwa 45cm großer Aland...

Die Bedingungen sind auch nicht gerade gut. Die ruhigste Strecke hier gleicht einer Wildwasserbahn - da braucht man normal 40 Gramm, im Moment rollen 100 Weg wenn man weiter raus will.

Ich bin grad am Vorbereiten für Nachher. Wurde schon gefragt was ich da so leckeres Koche. Meine Antwort: "Hanf - Für die Fische!"

Also heute muss was größeres gehen. Sch§$%%wetter, Südwind.

Als Futter werd ich 3 Kilo Sensas Gros Gardons, 1 Kilo stark klebendes Feederfutter der Hausmarke mit nem Kilo Hanf (im Kochwasser 6 pk. Vanillinzucker und nen Schuss Ahornsirup), 2 Dosen Mais und nen halben Liter Maden. An den Haken kommen 2 Maiskörner. Schneider oder was dickes! :vik:


----------



## Dunraven (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



Feeder-Freak-1993 schrieb:


> Naja meine lieblings Fische sind die Brassen.
> Werde morgen mal wieder losziehen und mein Glück versuchen |rolleyes
> Was für Lockstoffe/Aromen verwendet ihr? Bei mir hat Erdbeere sehr gut funktioniert.#6 und als Köder Mistwurm...mit Made läuft da nix .. ausser Rotaugen/federn



Bei mir war es beim Sieg am Sa Championsfeed Touche als Lockstoff, dazu noch gekochter Hanf, das Hanfwasser und zerquetschter Mais. Erdbeere funktioniert im Sommer auch gut aber das hatte ich gerade nicht, sonst hätte ich das vermutlich genommen. Mein Köder war zu Beginn 2 Maden mit 1 Caster dann Mistwurm/Made/Caster. Mein normaler Köder für Brassen ist aber 2 Maden, damit habe ich bisher die meisten meiner Brassen bekommen. Sind dann größere Brassen da nehme ich auch Würmer, oder wenn auf Maden nichts will. Ich habe z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht das 2 halbe Mistwürmer + Made gerne Rotaugen dazu bringen zu beißen wenn sie nicht auf 2 Maden beißen wollten. Da heißt es aber immer probieren, probieren, probieren.

@SpinnAngler93: Wie LahnDöbel sagte sind Klumpen die eine Sache, aber noch wichtiger ist das was er zu DerJonsen sagte. 


> Richtig angemischt, so dass es ein gutes Auflöseverhalten hat ist viel wichtiger.


Richtig mischt man eben nur mit Sieb/Futterquirl an.
Das sorgt dafür das sich die Klumpen (sehr feuchte Futterteile) auflösen und mit den noch trockenen Futterteilen vermischen. Du bekommst so das Futter also gleichmäßig durchfechtet. Machst Du es nicht hast Du ein scheiß Auflöseverhalten, denn bricht z.B. die Kugel auseinander treiben dann die noch trockenen Teile auf einmal hoch und locken die Fische weg. Oder der Futterball bricht zu früh auseinander weil er aus zuvielen trockenen Teilen besteht. 

Wenn ich mein Futter anfeuchte und dann mit der Hand mixe, dann sieht es schön gleichmäßig aus. Dann schütte ich es auf ein Sieb und muss feststellen das überall noch helle Flecken drin sind. Das ist Futter das noch nicht feucht ist, das ich aber beim Mischen mit der Hand nicht gesehen hatte. Dann drücke ich es durch das Sieb, die Klumpen werden kleiner und vermischen sich dabei mit dem trockenen Futter, das auch noch Feuchtigkeit aus den Klumpen zieht. Nach 2x Sieben habe ich also keine Klumpen mehr und ein recht gleichmäßiges Futter, was ich beim ersten Mischen mit der Hand eben nicht hatte, auch wenn es so ausgesehen hatte.


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

So war heute ja wieder los. War um 11:30 da also Ruten fertig gemacht und Schirm aufgestellt. Gebissen haben nur die Rotaugen..dann war nix mehr .. und auf einmal sprang mein Bissanzeiger hoch ..mhh dachte mir ist wieder ne schöne brasse aber nix da ..zum vorschein kam ein 67 cm länger Raubaal! :vik: toller Fisch ! danach konnte ich noch eine Brasse fangen..und dann hatte ich die schnauze voll von diesem Wetter :q also um 14:30 uhr eingepackt.

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Feeder-Freak-1993 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

und weitere..


----------



## Dorbel (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich wa heute mal los zum Graben Konnte ca. 20 Krabben fangen ( Gebissen wie verrückt ) dazu 7 brassen 1 rotauge und 1 mini karpfen von 21 cm Natürlich wieder drine Alles ^^


----------



## DerStipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Soo hoffen wir mal, dass morgen meien Verfassung etwas besser ist als heute und der Wind nicht alzu stark ist geh ich wieder los.

Diesmal dann mit Fotos denke ich


----------



## DerStipper (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Sooo war heute das erste mal nach dem Krankenhaus aufenthalt wieder Angeln.

3,5h Feedern.
4 Liter Futter gleiches wie letztes mal, diesmal aber ohne Vanille dafür "vdE Big Fish" drin, dazu noch Dosenmais (Taktik war eigentlich, Kleinfisch satt machen um ruhe auf den Platz zu bekommen und ne schöne Strecke Großfisch hinzulegen)
Futterkorb: 60g XXL Korb

Wetter sah eigentlich ganz gut aus. Nur der Nordwind störte etwas und drückte auf die Beißlaune.
War doch alles sehr vorsichtig, eher kleine Zupfer. Habe dann von Hakengröße 8 auf 12 gewechselt. (Quantum-Feederhaken sind der letzte Dreck. Von Anfang an total Stumpf, Vorfach schon nicht mehr so super und der Knaller verschiedene Haken in einer Packung. Da war ein kurzschenkliger Rundbogenhaken drin die anderen waren eher langschenklig.
Als nachdem ich dann 3 glasklare Barbenbisse nicht verwandeln konnte habe ich wieder gewechselt.
Also schnell ein Vorfach gebunden und ab dafür. Endlich ein scharfer Haken. Wenn auch wieder ziemlich groß. Bisse wurden weniger. Dann kam ne Bisspause und dann bekam ich in der Absinkphase einen richtig heftigen Biss. Anschlag. Sitzt. Kopfstoß. Weg. SCH..... .
Also schnell neu beködert wieder raus. Kurz nach dem Absinken Biss. Rute schon halb krum ohne das ich sie in der Hand hatte. Anhieb. Kontakt. Drill. Starker Kopfstoß. Weg.
So dann kam später noch ne Grundel den Biss habe ich an der 1oz Spitze garnicht mal mitbekommen. Scheißviecher.

Ergebniss 5 oder 6 Rotaugen, eins davon 32cm, 1 Döbel von 28cm, 1 Hasel, 1 Bärbchen von knapp 30cm und meine erste Kesslergrundel aus der Mosel.

Morgen werde ich Vanille in Kombi mit Parmesan, geriebenem Gouda, oder Gorgonzola testen.


----------



## Brachsenfan (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Moin zusammen

War gestern an meinem Vereins-Baggersee von 6Uhr früh bis nachmittag 19Uhr feedern. Ergebnis:

3Rotaugen zw.25-30cm
1Schleie:l 45cm gut 1kg schwer
bis bald
Petri

Ps: Würde gerne noch ein Bild von der Schleie reinstellen,
krieg das aber irgendwie net so ganz hin.;+
Würd mich freun wenn mir das ma jemand kurz und einfach erklären könnte!


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich geh gleich die 1.03m Barbe fangen, da könnter heute abend mal Bilder sehen! #h



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ps: Würde gerne noch ein Bild von der Schleie reinstellen,
> krieg das aber irgendwie net so ganz hin.;+
> Würd mich freun wenn mir das ma jemand kurz und einfach erklären könnte!


Klick mal hier (detaillierte Anleitung): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3017914&postcount=606


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*




Zwar kein 1.03m, aber war trotzdem ein guter Fisch. #6

Ansonsten war es ein _wilder _Trip heute am neuen Platz. Strömung auch dort sehr stark, aber gerade noch so befischbar. 150g + Futter sind kurzzeitig liegengeblieben und dann nach paar Minuten sehr weit abgetrieben + nah ans Ufer ran.  Wind des Todes war ebenso heute am Rhein. Wollte nach 30mins eigentlich wieder einpacken und woanders hin fahren, aber hatte keine Lust den ganzen Kladderadatsch wieder zusammenzupacken, ins Auto zu tragen und dann wieder auspacken.

Zum eigentlichen angeln. Erster Biss klassisch verhauen, war meiner Meinung nach ein Rotaugenbiss (kurze, sehr schnelle Stöße in der Rute). Dann beim nächsten Biss (Barbenbiss) angehauen, starker Zug und wollte die Bremse aufdrehen. Hab sie aber zugedreht, warum auch immer, Vorfach durch. #c 
Zu meiner Entschuldigung, war schon 10 Tage nicht mehr Angeln, da vergisst man halt einiges.
Danach kamen erstmal meine Freunde der Grundelfraktion und zwar zahlreich. Schließlich ein Rotauge, dann eine Barbe von ca. 40cm, hat sich aber vorm Kescher ausgehakt. Schließlich war lange Pause mit keinem Biss zu verzeichnen. Hätte da eigentlich kotzen können, 3 Fische verloren, bzw nicht bekommen und nur Mist gefangen.

Musste dann mal pinkeln, aber ständig sind da Leute lang gelaufen, gejoggt, geradelt, keine Chance meinen kleinen Freund da irgendwie auszupacken. Nach hinten konnte ich auch nicht irgendwie ins Gebüsch, da ist keines. Gut, irgendwann war mal ein Loch von Passanten, ich die Chance ergriffen und wie es denn so sein muss, genau dann geht der Freilauf der einen Rute los. Mit halb offener Hose dann an die Rute, Fisch noch dran, kurz noch leichten Anhieb gesetzt und es gab mächtig Gegenwehr. Musste dann am Ufer mitlaufen, da die Montage durch die Strömung eh schon sehr nah am Ufer lag und ich den Fisch nicht durch die Steinpackung verlieren wollte (Körbchen hängt, Schnurbruch,...). Blöd nur, der Kescher lag 30m weit weg an meinem Angelplatz. Alle Passanten die ich gefragt hatte, ignorierten mich. Eine Dame hat sich dann irgendwann mal erbarmt mir den Kescher zu bringen, so dass ich die Barbe (Foto oben) noch landen konnte. Was ein zores....
Danach gab es dann noch 4 oder 5 kleine Barben, keine über 35cm + diverse Grundelfänge.

Alles in allem war es ein netter Angeltag, hätten noch paar Fische mehr sein können, werde den Platz auf jeden Fall öfters anfahren. Nur mehr Wasser darf der Rhein auch nicht führen als heute (~355cm).
Positiv ist vor allem, dass man vom Auto dorthin nur 15m laufen muss, nachteilig ist das man kein Gebüsch zum Pipi machen irgendwo hat. 

Gut, am Ende wieder mehr geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte. |bla:

P.S.: Heute kam unangekündigt eine UPS Sendung von Pure Fishing, hatte nichts bestellt. Drinnen waren 4 Berkley Aufkleber (Riesenteile), kann mir dann endlich meinen Markeneimer "herstellen".  Find ich aber gut das die auf meine Anfrage so eine Sendung losgeschickt haben! #6


----------



## Peter5Pan (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi

Ahahaha...



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Mit halb offener Hose dann an die Rute, Fisch noch dran, kurz noch leichten Anhieb gesetzt und es gab mächtig Gegenwehr.



Boardferkel... weiß aber nich wie man das meldet muss mich mal kurz schlau machen.

Petri aber zum hübschen Fisch.

MfG


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
So so, Du hattest also erst einmal_ kurze, sehr schnelle Stöße in der Rute_ und bist danach erst _Mit halb offener Hose dann an die Rute_

Na, da hast Du aber Glück gehabt, dass das keine echte Ferkelei geworden ist!!!
:m


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Gestern feedern am Rhein, war nicht lange. Erst habe ich morgens den Wecker ausgemacht ohne wachzuwerden, dann am frühen Abend kam es über Rüdesheim ganz schwarz mit Gewitter, hab dann schnell eingepackt.

Ergebnis bis dahin: 70er Barbe, 60er Barbe, 40er Rapfen, 35er Brasse und diverse Grundeln.

Alles in allem so lala, mittags sehr heiß und viel zu viele Leute am Wasser. Sonntags geh ich da nemmer hin, das ist mir zu anstrengend. Dann lieber einen Tag Urlaub unter der Woche nehmen oder mit Wochenenddienst tauschen.

Bilder gibt es mal keine, sobald ich was an der Rute hatte standen direkt 749 Leute um mich herum, wollte da nicht noch mit Fotoapparat und Stativ rumwerkeln während der Fisch auf der Abhakmatte noch lebt. Nicht das unter den Passanten irgendwelche grünwählende Lehrer und PETA Leute dabei sind.


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

9 Stunden am Rhein gewesen, gerade mal 3 Barben gebissen (2x ca. 40cm, 1x 62cm) und gefühlte 7528419 Grundeln. Sehr mager alles das.


----------



## Brachsenfan (15. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi, endlich hab ichs geschafft!
Hier sind jetzt mal zwei Bilder von meiner Schleie.:m







Ps: #6 Herzliches Dankeschön @Lahndöbel!!!!#6
Petri @Lahndöbel zu deinen schönen Fischen!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Schöne barbe an einer neuen Stelle ohne anfüttern auf Wurm


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

#6Petri @SpinnAngler93#6!

Schöne Barbe!
Komm des WE leider net raus zum angeln!:c
Hoff ich kann nächste Woche ma unter der Woche los!?

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## mrmayo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

War heute morgen 3 Stunden mit der Feeder unterwegs und konnte eine Schleie und nen halbstarken wohlgenährten Karpfen fangen ;-)


----------



## Brachsenfan (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri @mrmayo!
Freut mich als ausgesprochenen Feederfreak immer wieder wenn meine Feeder-Kollegen schöne Fische vorweisen können!
Wirklich ein guter Karpfen und eine schöne Schleie!#6
Hast ja da auch einen wirklich schönen See!

Darf man fragen mit welcher Futtermischung du gefischt hast und mit welchem Köder?

Weiterhin Dickes Petri!:vik:

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## mrmayo (23. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Danke , Brachsenfan 

Gefüttert hab ich mit dem ALLROUND-MIX von Top secret.Das Kilo kostet bei uns im Fachhandel 1,79 und bisher bin ich mit diesem Futter eigentlich immer ganz gut gefahren.Hab das ganze mit ein wenig Paniermehl gestreckt und Vanillearoma verfeinert.
Als Köder hab ich Mais verwendet!

Petri zur dicken Schleie #h


----------



## DerStipper (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Schöne barbe an einer neuen Stelle ohne anfüttern auf Wurm



Schöne Barbe. In dem Fluss ist auch so massig Fisch drin=D


----------



## Brachsenfan (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@mrmayo
Danke für das Futterrezept!

War heut auch wieder ein paar Stunden Feedern!:vik:
Hier mein Ergebnis:




Spiegelkarpfen;55cm;4,0kg#6

Liegt jetzt als schönes Filet in meiner Truhe!
(Hat übrigens auf ein Madenbündel aus 4Maden gebissen. War ein Super-Drill an meiner weichen Feederrute!)

Bis bald!
Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Kotterbachsee (24. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri den Fängern

#6


----------



## Namenloser (25. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich hab mal ne frage an alle die so wie ich des öfteren mal an der lippe ne runde feedern, ob das dieses jahr mit den fängen dort genau so besch.... aussieht wie bei mir?


----------



## nerdwuermle (27. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@spinnangler93: warum lässte dein foto auf der ab-startseite veröffentlichen und verfremdest es dann im thread???|kopfkrat


----------



## Corcuda (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Und wie sieht es bei euch im moment so aus? Werden die Fische bei euch auch inaktiver? Ich hatte heute nur zwei Rotaugen und ein paar kleine Zupfer die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich fange beim Angeln mit Mais und Wurm keinerlei Friedfische mehr. Einzig die Satzkarpfen, die meine Zielfische sind beißen in Größen von 35-55 cm und das sehr gut. Normalerweise fängt man 10 Rotaugen, bevor der erste Karpfen kommt, im Moment fängt man wohl eher 10 Karpfen als nen Friedfisch. Nur die Fischbrut ist noch sehr aktiv und zahlreich zu sehen, die normalen Friedfische sind wie vom Boden verschluckt.


----------



## Hümpfi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Bei mir ging das letzde Wochenende richtig ab an der Pole.
Am Freitag hatte ich eig. vor meinen Setzkescher mit Rotaugen zu Füllen. Doch nach ner Stunde stellte sich ein Schwarm Satzkarpfen ein. Leider konnte ich wegen unterdimensioniertem Gerät nur 6 Karpfen landen (2 Schlitzten aus und n paar sind gleich nach dem Anhieb ausgestiegen.)
Resultat waren die 6 Karpfen und gut 30 Rotaugen insgesamt 11 Kilo.

Am Samstag dann setzte ich mich an die gleiche Stelle und hatte mein Gerät auf großfisch umgestellt. Schon nach 5 Minuten Hatte sich wieder ein Schwarm Karpfen eingefunden. Gut 2 Stunden war ich ununterbrochen damit beschäftigt Zu Drillen Fisch zu Versorgen und Bisse zu verwerten. Danach stellten sich wieder Rotaugen ein und zwischendrin gingen nochmal 2 Karpfen. War wirklich ein Geiles Angeln da ich jeden Biss verwerten konnte.
Resultat 13 Karpfen, 2 Barsche und 30-40 Rotaugen. Gesamtgewicht 23 Kilo.

mfg


----------



## Barschangler34 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

ein di9ckes petri euch allen


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

petri @all!


----------



## Brachsenfan (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

|wavey:Hi Leute, war ma wieder wer zum Angeln los?

Ich war am Sonntag endlich ma wieder für´n paar Stunden am See feedern.
Ging allerdings nix außer´n paar kleinere Rotaugen, so bis fast 25cm.

Hatte leider keine Maden, sondern nur Mistwürmer und ein paar Regenwürmer aus meim Garten.

Zwischendurch hab ich auch ma weng geblinkert, aber auch dabei nix gefangen.#c

Ma sehn was dieses Jahr überhaupt noch geht!

Petri an alle

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## allrounder13 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Hi leute, ich habe gestern beim feedern etwas ungewöhnliches gefangen.
3 von diesen fischen haben gebissen, 2 hab ich rausbekommen.
im anhang habe ich fotos von dem fisch.
kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein fisch ist?

mfg lukas


----------



## darula (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich blamier mich ma...
Würde sagen das is n fettes Rotauge. Stell mal die Rückenflosse auf...is die versetzt? Dann ne Rotfeder....#t


----------



## allrounder13 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Dankeschön für die Antwort.
An ein Rotauge hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber werden die echt so groß?
das zweite was ich gefangen habe war noch ein stückchen größer...
und die färbung...
hab den fisch leider schon eingefroren, rückenflosse aufstellen geht nicht 

hat sonst niemand mehr einen tipp?
würde mich sehr interessieren was das ist...

mfg lukas


----------



## iguana57 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Ich würde sagen Rotfeder. So wie ich mal gelesen habe können die bis 50 cm groß und bis zu 3 Kg schwer werden. Die Färbung würde auch dazu passen. Manche haben doch eine Goldene Färbung soweit ich weiß.


----------



## nerdwuermle (3. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

is sicher ein aland. erkennste an der goldenen färbung (manche neigen dazu - goldorfe).


----------



## Brachsenfan (4. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Allrounder13 
Erst mal Petri zu den Fischen!

Bin mit nerdwuermle fast einer Meinung!
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass es sich bei einer Goldorfe um die goldene Zuchtform eines Alands handelt.
Der lateinische Name lautet (wie bei der Wildform): *Leuciscus idus*

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## ranndale (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

moin
also auf beiden bildern ,auch das was mit blitz gemacht wurde ist die rückenflosse versetzt und die schwanzflosse leicht rötlich . damit kann es nurnoch eine rotfeder sein . die färbung des fisches hängt auch schon etwas vom gewässer/untergrund usw. ab . ich würde also sagen es ist eine monster rotfeder #6 . hast du die eigentlich vermessen ,länge/gewicht ?

gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## tenchhunter (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Denke auch das es ne stattliche (Gold-)orfe ist.

Was ich aber net gut finde, ist dass du den Fisch mitgenommen hast obwohl du net gewusst hast was es überhaupt fü einer ist...............


----------



## nerdwuermle (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

das is nich nur nich gut, sondern damit hätteste dich strafbar machen können, wenn der fisch ganzjährig geschont gewesen wär.


----------



## allrounder13 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Also läuft jetzt alles auf Goldorfe hinaus?
Falls ich etwas falsch gemacht habe tut mir das leid!
Aber mir ist kein Weißfisch bekannt der ein Mindestmaß von über 50cm hat, oder ganzjährig geschont ist...

danke für die Hilfe,
gruß
lukas


----------



## allrounder13 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*



ranndale schrieb:


> moin
> also auf beiden bildern ,auch das was mit blitz gemacht wurde ist die rückenflosse versetzt und die schwanzflosse leicht rötlich . damit kann es nurnoch eine rotfeder sein . die färbung des fisches hängt auch schon etwas vom gewässer/untergrund usw. ab . ich würde also sagen es ist eine monster rotfeder #6 . hast du die eigentlich vermessen ,länge/gewicht ?
> 
> gruss
> rann|wavey:



Ja ich habe den gemessen und gewogen.
50cm und 1,66kg.

Aber was ist es nun? Goldorfe, Rotauge, Rotfeder?
So ganz einig sind die posts hier ja nicht...

mfg lukas


----------



## bream94 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

mich wundert es warum ihn noch neimand gefragt hat WO er den fisch gefangen hat....sprich:welches gewässer?
mfg


----------



## allrounder13 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

soll ich das denn schreiben?
ist das wichtig?


----------



## ranndale (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

nabend.
also die rotauge fällt schonmal ganz raus . die goldorfe ist nicht ganz auszu schließen hab mir nochmal ein bild von der angesehen und ... naja 100% würde ich da nicht nein sagen . wenn es eine rotfeder ist ... dann würde die aber schonmal in der blinker hitparade auf platz eins stehen mit deutlichem abstand . also ich tippe weiterhin auf die rotfeder.
gruss
rann


----------



## allrounder13 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

also das gewässer war ein mittelgroßer baggersee.
eine rotfeder wäre ja toll!
aber der 2. fisch war wohl noch ein stückchen größer als dieser hier, deshalb ist das ziemlich unglaublich.

was meint ihr denn?

mfg lukas


----------



## Dunraven (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Es könnten auch Hybriden sein, also Mischungen.
Was es ist kann eh keiner sagen ohne die zu haben, denn viele Rekordfische wurden erst bei einer genauen Untersuchung als Hybride entlarvt, eben weil es nicht immer so leicht zu erkennen ist. Das erklärt dann aber auch oft warum sie so groß sind, weil da eben Gene von anderen Fischen drin sind die größer werden können.


----------



## esox1000 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Naben
Hatte heute beim Barbenangeln auch ein fettes Rotauge an der Strippe.
Tatort Rhein RLP.

cu esox


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Petri@esox1000

Schönes Rotauge!#6

Darf man fragen, auf was das gebissen hat?

Bin zurzeit leider erkältet und komm net raus!|krank::c

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## esox1000 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

@Brachsenfan

Madenbündel am 8er Haken, war eigendlich für Barbe gedacht.

cu esox


----------



## Hannoi1896 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Der letzte Post vor knapp einem Monat?

Hier eine schöne Brasse aus dem Bolmen in Südschweden. Gab lecker Frikadellen


----------



## Molke-Drink (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2010*

Heißt das Thema nicht Aktuelle Friedfischfänge? Bei dir sehe ich sonnenschein und wahrscheinlich 30Grad im schatten#6


----------

